# Envious Touch 72-Spoke Summer Sale



## Envious Touch

*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!** :0 
Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!*  :cheesy: 


*72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*










-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*72-Spoke Cross Lace with 1-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $615/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
_*1-Item can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice)._










-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*72-Spoke Cross Lace with 2-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $665/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
_*2-Items can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice)._













_*Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and a Hand Assembled Wheel... the Envious Touch Difference :thumbsup:*_


----------



## My98Lincoln

kEWL....! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

Are yall going to have a 72 spoke straight laced ???Please say yes


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 29 2010, 07:25 PM~17921154
> *Are yall going to have a 72 spoke straight laced ???Please say yes
> *


*We've been doing 72-Spoke Straight Lace for a couple years now but they aren't part of this special... sorry * :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!**  :0
> Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!*    :cheesy:
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace with 1-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $615/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
> _*1-Item can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are the spokes stainless steel do u have a 3 item deal
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace with 2-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $665/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
> _*2-Items can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and a Hand Assembled Wheel... the Envious Touch Difference :thumbsup:*_
> [/quote
> are the spokes stainless steel do u have a 3 item deal


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 30 2010, 12:32 PM~17927509
> *are the spokes stainless steel do u have a 3 item deal
> *


Yes we offer stainless... the prices above are for chrome plated steel constuction. and yes I can do a 3-item deal... what parts did you want done?


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 12:36 PM~17927545
> *Yes we offer stainless... the prices above are for chrome plated steel constuction. and yes I can do a 3-item deal... what parts did you want done?
> *


nipples hub and outer lip powder coated or nipples hub and knock off gold plated


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 30 2010, 12:38 PM~17927560
> *nipples  hub and outer lip powder coated or nipples hub and knock off gold plated
> *


I can do the nipples hub and knock off gold plated for $705/set with accy's


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 12:42 PM~17927575
> *I can do the nipples hub and knock off gold plated for $705/set with accy's
> *


whats shipping to 94536


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 30 2010, 12:44 PM~17927587
> *whats shipping to 94536 do u have a pic like that want to make sure thats how i want them
> *


Shipping to 94536 is $75 for the complete set... and here's your pic's :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 12:49 PM~17927629
> *Shipping to 94536 is $75 for the complete set... and here's your pic's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam they look good


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jun 30 2010, 05:51 PM~17929969
> *Price on gold hub,nips,spoke, hub engraved?
> *


72-Spoke Cross Lace 24K U.S. Gold (Hub, Nip, Spoke) with Engraved Hub $1250/set with accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

*Remember Envious Touch can fulfill all your engraving needs!*  :0


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jun 30 2010, 06:01 PM~17930037
> *705$ without engraved hubs?
> *


I can do triple gold (nipples, hub, and knock-off) for $705/set...

What you want is like center gold without the knock-off's being gold (nipples, spokes, and hub)... I can do that for $815/set with accy's


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jun 30 2010, 06:12 PM~17930118
> *can you just pm what ur prices are on these with how much each gold add on cost seperate and engraving cost add ons, fixing to order from you just trying to figure out what i really want.
> *


Here's individual prices but if you add it up I'm giving you a better deal in the quote :biggrin:  

*POWDER COST:* 
Spoke 120.00 
Nipple 120.00 
Hub 60.00 
Outer 200.00 
Knock Off 60.00 

*24K GOLD COST:* 
Spoke 150.00 
Nipple 120.00 
Hub 100.00 
Outer 368.00 
Knock Off 100.00


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 12:30 PM~17927499
> *We've been doing 72-Spoke Straight Lace for a couple years now but they aren't part of this special... sorry  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Please shoot me over a price on the 72 spoked all chome13's just rims to 76082


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 29 2010, 03:29 PM~17919185
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke straight Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!</span>  :0
> Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!    :cheesy:
> 72-Spoke <span style=\'color:red\'>Straight Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Whuts up Uso!!!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 30 2010, 06:34 PM~17930320
> *Please shoot me over a price on the 72 spoked all chome13's  just rims to 76082
> *


$1,085/set shipped to your door with accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jun 30 2010, 06:45 PM~17930413
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Whuts up Uso!!!
> *


Whats up man :wave:

Why you trying to confuse the people for? :biggrin: now you know everyone is goin to quote that and have me running around like crazy :run:


----------



## SJ RIDER

Price 4 72 straight lace red hub/ dish with chrome lip 13s w/acc to 95127?


----------



## latinxs

> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!** :0
> Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!*  :cheesy:
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Nicky is that for 13 or 14? and whats the shipping cost to 83687.? THANKS HOMIE


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 01:42 PM~17927575
> *I can do the nipples hub and knock off gold plated for $705/set with accy's
> *


can you do these in 6's yet?


----------



## 1downkat

How much for these but not gold knock off but chrome shipped to 95316 and do you have a pic?


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 12:49 PM~17927629
> *Shipping to 94536 is $75 for the complete set... and here's your pic's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 75211


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Jun 30 2010, 09:22 PM~17931881
> *Price 4 72 straight lace red hub/ dish with chrome lip 13s w/acc to 95127?
> *


$1320/set shipped to your door with accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Jul 1 2010, 07:35 AM~17934389
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!  :0
> Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!    :cheesy:
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Nicky is that for 13 or 14? and whats the shipping cost to 83687.? THANKS HOMIE
> *


13's or 14's same price... shipping to 83687 is $75 for a set of 4 with accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 1 2010, 09:06 AM~17935045
> *can you do these in 6's yet?
> *


No 6's right now...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jul 1 2010, 01:42 PM~17937103
> *How much for these but not gold knock off but chrome shipped to 95316 and do you have a pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$735/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... sorry no pic :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 1 2010, 09:07 PM~17941236
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 75211
> *


$785/set to shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## vicdeisel

hey nikki good job on my wheels, still waiting on the chips and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Jul 2 2010, 03:26 PM~17947641
> *hey nikki good job on my wheels, still waiting on the chips and tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks good :wow: you got me envious :biggrin: 

The chips a tool got sent, let m eknow when you get them :thumbsup:


----------



## 1downkat

> $735/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... sorry no pic :biggrin:
> [/quo
> 
> Can I get a zenth style 2 bar knock off with these? how more for your wheel chips with those 2 bar knock offs?


----------



## mr.lincon

:biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003

IVE BEEN CALLING THE NUMBER ON YOUR SIG AND NOONE PICS UP. I NEED TO PLACE AN ORDER... HIT ME UP.. I NEED 5 RIMS.. NO ACCS. 72 CROSS LACE


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 6 2010, 06:29 PM~17975242
> *IVE BEEN CALLING THE NUMBER ON YOUR SIG AND NOONE PICS UP. I NEED TO PLACE AN ORDER... HIT ME UP.. I NEED 5 RIMS.. NO ACCS. 72 CROSS LACE
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## garageartguy

:cheesy: :run:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

whats the shipping price to 78516? thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> $735/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... sorry no pic :biggrin:
> [/quo
> 
> Can I get a zenth style 2 bar knock off with these? how more for your wheel chips with those 2 bar knock offs?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can :biggrin:
> 
> Envious Touch Chips are $55/set
Click to expand...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 6 2010, 03:29 PM~17975242
> *IVE BEEN CALLING THE NUMBER ON YOUR SIG AND NOONE PICS UP. I NEED TO PLACE AN ORDER... HIT ME UP.. I NEED 5 RIMS.. NO ACCS. 72 CROSS LACE
> *


Sorry was working in the back all day on a Cutlass... trying to finish it by tomorrow :biggrin: :0 


If I don't answer leave a message and I'll get back to you


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jul 6 2010, 09:32 PM~17978996
> *whats the shipping price to 78516?  thanks
> *


$80/set


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 29 2010, 06:29 PM~17919185
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!  :0
> Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!    :cheesy:
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace with 1-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $615/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> *1-Item can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace with 2-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $665/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> *2-Items can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and a Hand Assembled Wheel... the Envious Touch Difference :thumbsup:
> *



QU!CK QUEST!ON WHEN !Z !T OVER... THE EXACT DATE.... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon




----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 6 2010, 10:32 PM~17980213
> *Yes you can  :biggrin:
> 
> Envious Touch Chips are $55/set
> *


What color in the envious chips do you have? Got any pics?


----------



## Justin-Az

What is cost of (5) 14x6 cross laced 72 spokes with gold nipples , hub and knockoffs (no holes in the knockoff) on 175-70-14 tires and shipped to 85355.


----------



## mrcadillac

nice price and nice lookin wheels!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 7 2010, 06:02 AM~17981163
> *QU!CK QUEST!ON WHEN !Z !T OVER... THE EXACT DATE.... :biggrin:
> *


The end of summer or while supplies last :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 9 2010, 02:07 AM~17999597
> *The end of summer or while supplies last  :biggrin:
> *



:buttkick: :twak: :banghead: 


so i guess....sep 22 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

oh and its summer all year round in miami...... :biggrin:


----------



## SICK 87

How much just for the key for the bullet style ko's shipped to 98802? Let me know thanks!


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jun 30 2010, 06:45 PM~17930413
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Whuts up Uso!!!
> *



if yall are still doing this Ill take a set.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jul 7 2010, 03:06 PM~17984813
> *What color in the envious chips do you have? Got any pics?
> *


*Black on Chrome*










*White on Chrome*










*and... Gunmetal*











*We also got All Gold, Chrome with Gold Accent Ring, and Chrome with Black Nickle Accent Ring... what you looking for?*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Jul 9 2010, 03:04 PM~18004607
> *How much just for the key for the bullet style ko's shipped to 98802? Let me know thanks!
> *


$25 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 10 2010, 10:22 PM~18014333
> *if yall are still doing this Ill take a set.
> *


Yessir... Envious Touch 72 Cross Lace Summer Sale


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 10 2010, 11:13 PM~18014686
> *Yessir... Envious Touch 72 Cross Lace Summer Sale
> *



I seen were that guy quoted your 72 STRAIGHT laced for 515.00 a set and thought that was a legit deal till I read down..


----------



## surwestrider

what combos do you have for a big body black lac 94 in black,chrome, and gold combos i want to run 13`s or 14`s with a lip but i don`t know if i would like the x6`s on the back because of the look so if you have any pixs let me know thanks!tampa,florida 33559!my email is [email protected]


----------



## BIG-E 859

looking for 72 cross laced all chrome with gold koffs shipped to 41018 and also the diff in price to get stainless spokes and nips instead of the chrome?


----------



## ramo68

How much for 72 spoke 13x7 crosslaced, black rim and black spoke with z stlye knockoff recessed, to 76309? And e touch wheel chips also.


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 10 2010, 10:11 PM~18014668
> *Black on Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White on Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... Gunmetal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also got All Gold, Chrome with Gold Accent Ring, and Chrome with Black Nickle Accent Ring... what you looking for?
> *


Do you have a pic of the chrome with accent ring? Are they still the samr price you quoted me?


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 10 2010, 10:11 PM~18014668
> *Black on Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White on Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... Gunmetal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also got All Gold, Chrome with Gold Accent Ring, and Chrome with Black Nickle Accent Ring... what you looking for?
> *



My bad I meant the chrome with the gold accent ring?


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

Those Envious touch chips are going to look awesome on my monte when my straight bars come in...

Looking good nicky, keep it coming with the new products!


----------



## klownin04

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 01:30 PM~17927499
> *We've been doing 72-Spoke Straight Lace for a couple years now but they aren't part of this special... sorry  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when u gonna have a special on the straights??


----------



## Redeemed1

X2


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by surwestrider_@Jul 11 2010, 11:12 AM~18016876
> *what combos do you have for a big body black lac 94 in black,chrome, and gold combos i want to run 13`s or 14`s with a lip but i don`t know if i would like the x6`s on the back because of the look so if you have any pixs let me know thanks!tampa,florida 33559!my email is [email protected]
> *


I can do anything you want just let me know qand I'll make you a great deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by necluv_@Jul 11 2010, 08:45 PM~18020549
> *looking for 72 cross laced all chrome with gold koffs shipped to 41018 and also the diff in price to get stainless spokes and nips instead of the chrome?
> *


Something like this with knock-off's of your choice, adapters, and tool $710/set shipped to your door  










Add $235/set for Stainless Spokes
Add $235/set for Stainless Nipples


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ramo68_@Jul 11 2010, 09:58 PM~18021313
> *How much for 72 spoke 13x7 crosslaced, black rim and black spoke with z stlye knockoff recessed, to 76309? And e touch wheel chips also.
> *


$935/set to your door with chips, knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## guero vaquero

Pm me price FOR 72 spoke gold spokes


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat+Jul 12 2010, 01:23 PM~18025985-->
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic of the chrome with accent ring? Are they still the samr price you quoted me?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1downkat_@Jul 12 2010, 01:24 PM~18025990
> *My bad I meant the chrome with the gold accent ring?
> *


I'll have pic's later this week... they're at the gold platers right now :0 




and yes, same price for you :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Jul 12 2010, 05:56 PM~18028833
> *Those Envious touch chips are going to look awesome on my monte when my straight bars come in...
> 
> Looking good nicky, keep it coming with the new products!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jul 12 2010, 06:23 PM~18029123
> *when u gonna have a special on the straights??
> *


:dunno: maybe I should do a raffle :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!** :0 
Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!*  :cheesy: 


*72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*










-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*72-Spoke Cross Lace with 1-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $615/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
_*1-Item can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice)._










-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*72-Spoke Cross Lace with 2-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $665/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
_*2-Items can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice)._













_*Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and a Hand Assembled Wheel... the Envious Touch Difference :thumbsup:*_


----------



## 8t4mc

When you run a special on the straight laced 72"s PLEASE LET ME KNOW SO I CAN BUY RIGHT NOW!
Thanks Dave


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jul 12 2010, 06:23 PM~18029123
> *when u gonna have a special on the straights??
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Money just burnin a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 13 2010, 08:43 AM~18034143
> *When you run a special on the straight laced 72"s  PLEASE LET ME KNOW SO I CAN BUY RIGHT NOW!
> Thanks Dave
> *


I might just do a raffle :0 



> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 13 2010, 09:50 AM~18034667
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Money just burnin a hole in my pocket.
> *


I'll make sure to follow you around :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 13 2010, 02:44 PM~18037214
> *I might just do a raffle  :0
> I'll make sure to follow you around  :biggrin:
> *



Im not willing to gamble on Raffle ..Ive got a car about to come out of paint and would love to throw some new 72 on there..Any truth to some 72 comming in from china?


----------



## klownin04

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 13 2010, 01:26 AM~18032482
> *:dunno: maybe I should do a raffle  :0  :biggrin:
> *


if u did a strait lace the same price as these i would jump on them


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 13 2010, 02:51 PM~18037297
> *Im not willing to gamble on  Raffle  ..Ive got a car about to come out of paint and would love to throw some new 72 on there..Any truth to some 72 comming in from china?
> *


:dunno: Our's are 100% U.S. with the same offset as Dayton :yes:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 13 2010, 07:25 PM~18039852
> *:dunno: Our's are 100% U.S. with the same offset as Dayton :yes:
> *


So you make your knockoff and adapter?


----------



## YOGI1964

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 30 2010, 12:32 PM~17927509
> *
> *



HOW MUCH FOR SOME CENTER GOLDS 13X7


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 13 2010, 09:23 PM~18041302
> *So you make your knockoff and adapter?
> *


Actually yes we do... we currently make a U.S. version of the dog-ear style knock-off's (see our knock-off in the picture below) and are in the process of casting two more designs/styles of knock-off's. We also can make you custom adapters with a single bolt pattern, double bolt pattern, or bolt patterns for custom applications.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by YOGI1964_@Jul 13 2010, 10:22 PM~18042020
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME CENTER GOLDS 13X7
> *


$705/set with accy's local pick up or plus shipping  
P.S. and thats 24K U.S. Gold :yes:


----------



## ramo68

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 13 2010, 01:22 AM~18032477
> *$935/set to your door with chips, knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


about how long would it be on these? And i thinking i was wanting just black spokes and the black accent ring, those look damn good. still 13x7 crosslace


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 13 2010, 09:25 PM~18039852
> *:dunno: Our's are 100% U.S. with the same offset as Dayton :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ramo68_@Jul 14 2010, 12:25 PM~18045134
> *about how long would it be on these? And i thinking i was wanting just black spokes and the black accent ring, those look damn good. still 13x7 crosslace
> *


@2-weeks for all powdercoat orders... what did you mean by black accent ring? you mean black on the lip or around the hub?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jul 14 2010, 12:34 PM~18045187
> *:0
> *


*Envious Touch Wire Wheel Line-up**:*
100-Spoke Straight Lace = Imported (From our Dock to your Door)
100-Spoke Cross Lace = Built by us (assembled in the U.S.)
100-Spoke Double Cross = Built by us (100% U.S. Wheel same offset as Dayton or available with custom offsets)
72-Spoke Straight Lace = Built by us (100% U.S. Whee same offset as Dayton or available with custom offsets)
72-Spoke Cross Lace = Built by us (assembled in the U.S.)


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 10 2010, 11:11 PM~18014668
> *Black on Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White on Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... Gunmetal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also got All Gold, Chrome with Gold Accent Ring, and Chrome with Black Nickle Accent Ring... what you looking for?
> *


 :wow: Nice wheels & chips combo !!


----------



## BIG-E 859

how about 100 spoke cross laced with stainless spoke and nipples wth gold koffs


----------



## west coast ridaz

ttt


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 14 2010, 12:44 PM~18045267
> *Envious Touch Wire Wheel Line-up:
> 100-Spoke Straight Lace = Imported (From our Dock to your Door)
> 100-Spoke Cross Lace = Built by us (assembled in the U.S.)
> 100-Spoke Double Cross = Built by us (100% U.S. Wheel same offset as Dayton or available with custom offsets)
> 72-Spoke Straight Lace = Built by us (100% U.S. Whee same offset as Dayton or available with custom offsets)
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace = Built by us (assembled in the U.S.)
> *


how much for all gold shipped ???

and got any pics of all gold 72 straights


----------



## ROCK OUT

> *Black on Chrome*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> price on these k/os shipped to 98802 just k/os


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 14 2010, 12:40 PM~18045227
> *@2-weeks for all powdercoat orders... what did you mean by black accent ring? you mean black on the lip or around the hub?
> *


I thought you were having problems with your power coater? :uh:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 14 2010, 02:40 PM~18045227
> *@2-weeks for all powdercoat orders... what did you mean by black accent ring? you mean black on the lip or around the hub?
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz

waiting on that color sample


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by necluv_@Jul 14 2010, 06:28 PM~18048160
> *how about 100 spoke cross laced with stainless spoke and nipples wth gold koffs
> *


$705/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jul 16 2010, 01:13 PM~18062621
> *how much for all gold shipped ???
> 
> and got any pics of all gold 72 straights
> *


$1,835/set plus shipping with accy's... get me a zip so I can calc shipping.

and here's a pic of some chrome with stainless spoke for you :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> *Black on Chrome*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> price on these k/os shipped to 98802 just k/os
> 
> 
> 
> $90/set shipped without the chips or $150/shipped with chips
Click to expand...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 24 2010, 09:34 PM~18133547
> *waiting on that color sample
> *


I got you homie :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jul 27 2010, 01:22 PM~18154672
> *How much is shipping to texas 77807  set of 13's
> *


$62/set


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 29 2010, 05:29 PM~17919185
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!  :0
> Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!    :cheesy:
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *



price shipped to va 23116 13x7 straight 2 bar recessed knockoff for chips

thanks!


----------



## shoez86

one set all chrome to hawaii 96818


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Piece on 72 cross lace with zenith style knockoffs and price with and with out adapters or knockoffs to 55806 duluth Minnesota


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

How much for a 100 spoke all chrome 13 by 7 reversed no knock off or adapter just the rim to 55806 duluth Minnesota


----------



## sour diesel

I need 72 spoke cross laced with gold nipples and gold hubs sent to 33426.. how much ???


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 14 2010, 02:40 PM~18045227
> *@2-weeks for all powdercoat orders... what did you mean by black accent ring? you mean black on the lip or around the hub?
> *


I'm at 5 weeks, can I get a tracking number or a PM replied to?? :dunno:


----------



## vicdeisel

PRESIDENTEZ Today, 05:24 PM | | Post #107 

Aspiring Poster

Posts: 95
Joined: Feb 2010




QUOTE(Envious Touch @ Jul 14 2010, 02:40 PM) 
@2-weeks for all powdercoat orders... what did you mean by black accent ring? you mean black on the lip or around the hub?



I'm at 5 weeks, can I get a tracking number or a PM replied to?? 



me too, still waiting on my wheel chips, please let me no


----------



## flakes23




----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Jul 28 2010, 07:05 PM~18166738
> *PRESIDENTEZ  Today, 05:24 PM    |  | Post #107
> 
> Aspiring Poster
> 
> Posts: 95
> Joined: Feb 2010
> QUOTE(Envious Touch @ Jul 14 2010, 02:40 PM)
> @2-weeks for all powdercoat orders... what did you mean by black accent ring? you mean black on the lip or around the hub?
> I'm at 5 weeks, can I get a tracking number or a PM replied to??
> me too, still waiting on my wheel chips, please let me no
> *



ITS ALWAYS THE NEWBS, HAVE A LITTLE PATIENCE


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 29 2010, 02:46 AM~18171512
> *ITS ALWAYS THE NEWBS, HAVE A LITTLE PATIENCE
> *


That's funny, cause I create a new ID you think I'm new here. You don't know all the facts so don't see how you can even speak on it. You weren't the one given a tracking number telling you your wheels went to another state, then promised you'll have a new tracking number on Monday & although he signed in on Monday & thereafter no tracking # no reply to PM. Call him, get told the same thing, Monday comes...nothing...call him, no answer, pm him no answer...so patience is not something I'm lacking but communication on this transaction is, in my opinion, lacking.

The other funny part, is that since you thought I was new, you say have a little patience when he quotes 2-3 weeks but takes 5 and won't update. yet the person who has been here a while you think should get a pass when telling fellow LIL'ers 2 weeks when he knows he has deals going on now taking longer...seems like false advertising is more acceptible than lack of patience in your eyes.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jul 29 2010, 04:13 AM~18172111
> *That's funny, cause I create a new ID you think I'm new here. You don't know all the facts so don't see how you can even speak on it. You weren't the one given a tracking number telling you your wheels went to another state, then promised you'll have a new tracking number on Monday & although he signed in on Monday & thereafter no tracking # no reply to PM. Call him, get told the same thing, Monday comes...nothing...call him, no answer, pm him no answer...so patience is not something I'm lacking but communication on this transaction is, in my opinion, lacking.
> 
> The other funny part, is that since you thought I was new, you say have a little patience when he quotes 2-3 weeks but takes 5 and won't update. yet the person who has been here a while you think should get a pass when telling fellow LIL'ers 2 weeks when he knows he has deals going on now taking longer...seems like false advertising is more acceptible than lack of patience in your eyes.
> *



They must have gotten behind..thats understandable..hell Im months behind in my work..I also ask for updates with no response. Im not getting anything powdercoated though.


----------



## imgntnschgo

ordered second set dbl.crossed lace...without no problems


----------



## 8t4mc

Good afternoon Nicky


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+Jul 28 2010, 04:24 PM~18166359-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 5 weeks, can I get a tracking number or a PM replied to??  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PRESIDENTEZ_@Jul 29 2010, 04:13 AM~18172111
> *That's funny, cause I create a new ID you think I'm new here. You don't know all the facts so don't see how you can even speak on it. You weren't the one given a tracking number telling you your wheels went to another state, then promised you'll have a new tracking number on Monday & although he signed in on Monday & thereafter no tracking # no reply to PM. Call him, get told the same thing, Monday comes...nothing...call him, no answer, pm him no answer...so patience is not something I'm lacking but communication on this transaction is, in my opinion, lacking.
> 
> The other funny part, is that since you thought I was new, you say have a little patience when he quotes 2-3 weeks but takes 5 and won't update. yet the person who has been here a while you think should get a pass when telling fellow LIL'ers 2 weeks when he knows he has deals going on now taking longer...seems like false advertising is more acceptible than lack of patience in your eyes.
> *


Sorry I haven't been up here in a couple days... if you check my last post was on the 27th... but yes your wheels are done like I told you on the phone last Friday and Monday. They didn't go out on Monday as I was anticipating but they have been shipped. I will PM you tracking numbers and I'm sorry for any inconvience.

Here's a pic of one of your wheels before they were boxed... I'm sorry for the horrible camera pic but I didn't have enough time to take a nicer one befor they got boxed.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jul 27 2010, 08:15 PM~18159006
> *price shipped to va 23116 13x7 straight 2  bar recessed knockoff for chips
> 
> thanks!
> *


$625/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Jul 27 2010, 09:54 PM~18160107
> *one set all chrome to hawaii 96818
> *


$800/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 28 2010, 10:32 AM~18163335
> *Piece on 72 cross lace with zenith style knockoffs and price with and with out adapters or knockoffs to 55806 duluth Minnesota
> *


$615/set shipped with all accy's or $590 shipped without.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 28 2010, 10:34 AM~18163353
> *How much for a 100 spoke all chrome 13 by 7 reversed no knock off or adapter just the rim to 55806 duluth Minnesota
> *


$405/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jul 28 2010, 12:15 PM~18164116
> *I need 72 spoke cross laced with gold nipples and gold hubs sent to 33426.. how much ???
> *


$780/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Jul 28 2010, 05:05 PM~18166738
> *
> me too, still waiting on my wheel chips, please let me no
> *


I posted up a reply to your comment on my other topic the other day that the USPS found them and they got re-sent... they sent to wrong zip code and USPS kept them stating "no such address"... let me know when you get them


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jul 28 2010, 09:52 PM~18169973
> *How much to upgrade to engraved hubs?
> *


Add $300


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jul 29 2010, 10:53 AM~18174000
> *ordered second set dbl.crossed lace...without no problems
> *


Just sent your parts out to be polished yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

Time frame on the rebuilds?
I do appreciate you building them for me.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Jul 29 2010, 12:53 PM~18175050-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Nicky
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up man :wave: your 72-Spoke Straight Lace are coming along good!
> 
> P.S. I got a little surprise for you... cough... stainless... cough.... spokes.... cough :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-8t4mc_@Jul 29 2010, 01:12 PM~18175206
> *Time frame on the rebuilds?
> I do appreciate you building them for me.
> *


You posting every 15-20 minutes :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 29 2010, 01:19 PM~18175276
> *Whats up man :wave: your 72-Spoke Straight Lace are coming along good!
> 
> P.S. I got a little surprise for you... cough... stainless... cough.... spokes.... cough  :0  :biggrin:
> You posting every 15-20 minutes  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



That will work..


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 29 2010, 01:25 PM~18175334
> *That will work..
> *


I thought you'd be a little more excited about the stainless upgrade :dunno:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 29 2010, 01:38 PM~18175473
> *I thought you'd be a little more excited about the stainless upgrade :dunno:
> *



Yippy yeehah hoopi .. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :cheesy: uffin: :thumbsup:

Now can you tell me when I might see these Bad motherfuckers?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 29 2010, 02:56 PM~18175076
> *Sorry I haven't been up here in a couple days... if you check my last post was on the 27th... but yes your wheels are done like I told you on the phone last Friday and Monday. They didn't go out on Monday as I was anticipating but they have been shipped. I will PM you tracking numbers and I'm sorry for any inconvience.
> 
> Here's a pic of one of your wheels before they were boxed... I'm sorry for the horrible camera pic but I didn't have enough time to take a nicer one befor they got boxed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good, thanks, we didn't talk Monday but we did on Friday. I guess it was miscommunication cause I understood they already shipped when we talked then & that you would send me the tracking number that was used on Monday. Guess my mistake. I wasn't going by last post I was looking at last login..never the less, it is what it is & sounds like they will be here soon enough. Just shoot me the tracking number, so I know whether or not I can make the show this weekend. Thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 27 2010, 01:10 PM~18154544
> *I got you homie  :biggrin:
> *


still waiting :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 29 2010, 11:26 PM~18182767
> *still waiting  :biggrin:
> *


Top spoke: powder coated color match
Bottom spoke: plain chrome spoke dipped into the paint sample that you sent

The only noticable difference is the powder has less metallic than your paint sample... let me know


----------



## badwayz30

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 14 2010, 12:44 PM~18045267
> *Envious Touch Wire Wheel Line-up:
> 100-Spoke Straight Lace = Imported (From our Dock to your Door)
> 100-Spoke Cross Lace = Built by us (assembled in the U.S.)
> 100-Spoke Double Cross = Built by us (100% U.S. Wheel same offset as Dayton or available with custom offsets)
> 72-Spoke Straight Lace = Built by us (100% U.S. Whee same offset as Dayton or available with custom offsets)
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace = Built by us (assembled in the U.S.)
> *


How much for a set of 100 spoke all chrome 2 13x7 and 2 13x6 shipped to 76541. Also one 72 spoke set shipped. since the 72 are dayton offset the 13's shouldn't rub my skirts on my fleetwood


----------



## QCC

whats up Nicky i need a price on 5 - 13x7 72s chrome with black hub & nipples with zenith sytle k-offs ...plus i need a 14 the same way for bumper kit shipped to 28079 nc


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

*how how much the 72 cross lace spokes crome with knock offs and gold chevy chips?


shipped to 85713

really intrested pm please

thanks*


----------



## QCC

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Aug 1 2010, 10:56 PM~18202288
> *whats up Nicky i need a price on 5 - 13x7 72s chrome with black hub & nipples with zenith sytle k-offs ...plus i need a 14 the same way for bumper kit  shipped to 28079 nc
> *


 :uh:


----------



## QCC

YOUR P.M. BOW IS FULL HIT ME UP


----------



## mrwoods

Price on set 13x7 72 spoke cross laced with gold nipples and hub shipped to 85747 thank you,... How do you take payment?


----------



## JERRYCORTEZ

how much for a set of 13"s all gold 72 spoke shipped to 79605?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jul 31 2010, 01:07 PM~18194022
> *How much for a set of 100 spoke all chrome 2 13x7 and 2 13x6  shipped to 76541. Also one 72 spoke set shipped. since the 72 are dayton offset the 13's shouldn't rub my skirts on my fleetwood
> *


2-13X7's and 2-13X5.5's 100-Spoke Straight Lace All Chrome $415/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool.

Yes our 72-Spoke Straight Lace 13's will clear skirts on a fleetwood... $1,055/set shipped with all accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by QCC+Aug 1 2010, 07:56 PM~18202288-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up Nicky i need a price on 5 - 13x7 72s chrome with black hub & nipples with zenith sytle k-offs ...plus i need a 14 the same way for bumper kit  shipped to 28079 nc
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5-13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace with Black Hub & Nipples $940 shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool...
> 
> One question you want 5-13's plus another 14?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 07:25 AM~18205299
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-QCC_@Aug 2 2010, 01:56 PM~18208138
> *YOUR P.M. BOW IS FULL HIT ME UP
> *


Cleared some space out :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Aug 1 2010, 10:35 PM~18203879
> *how how much the 72 cross lace spokes crome with knock offs and gold chevy chips?
> shipped to 85713
> 
> really intrested pm please
> 
> thanks
> *


$675/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, tool, and gold chevy chips


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mrwoods_@Aug 2 2010, 02:22 PM~18208370
> *Price on set 13x7 72 spoke cross laced with gold nipples and hub shipped to 85747 thank you,... How do you take payment?
> *


$730/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool 


I accept: Personal Check, Bank Check, Money Order, Western Union, or PayPal


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by JERRYCORTEZ_@Aug 2 2010, 06:50 PM~18210914
> *how much for a set of 13"s all gold 72 spoke shipped to 79605?
> *


Cross or Straight Lace?


----------



## primer665

how much 72spoke cross laces just gold spokes rims only shipped to 85009?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

PM Box is full


----------



## ars!n

Still my favorite. You out did yourself with these homie


----------



## mrwoods

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 3 2010, 01:32 AM~18214066
> *$730/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> I accept: Personal Check, Bank Check, Money Order, Western Union, or PayPal
> *


After order how long does it take to make and ship bro


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 3 2010, 02:48 PM~18218459
> *how much 72spoke cross laces just gold spokes rims only shipped to 85009?
> *


? have cash in hand


----------



## 83kaddy

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 29 2010, 02:38 PM~18175473
> *I thought you'd be a little more excited about the stainless upgrade :dunno:
> *


how much for 72 spoke x lace 13's with stainless upgrade :biggrin: shipped to 78727


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by primer665+Aug 3 2010, 02:48 PM~18218459-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much 72spoke cross laces just gold spokes rims only shipped to 85009?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $690/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-primer665_@Aug 4 2010, 10:51 AM~18226687
> *? have cash in hand
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 3 2010, 05:26 PM~18219744
> *PM Box is full
> *


Cleared some space out


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Aug 3 2010, 07:22 PM~18220897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still my favorite. You out did yourself with these homie
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: wait til you see what we're working on now... something new to come out the Envious Touch Chocolate Factory :yes: stay tuned! :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mrwoods_@Aug 3 2010, 07:23 PM~18220915
> *After order how long does it take to make and ship bro
> *


@ 2 to 2-1/2 weeks to build.


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 4 2010, 02:31 PM~18228604
> *$690/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> :biggrin:
> *


it said rims only no knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 4 2010, 02:33 PM~18228635
> *Thanks :thumbsup: wait til you see what we're working on now... something new to come out the Envious Touch Chocolate Factory :yes: stay tuned! :0
> *


Yeah you foos got me puttin in some serious OT at work LOL


----------



## 83kaddy

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Aug 4 2010, 01:46 PM~18227643
> *how much for 72 spoke x lace 13's with stainless upgrade :biggrin:  shipped to 78727
> *


no answer :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Aug 4 2010, 04:54 PM~18229786
> *no answer :dunno:
> *


$1065/set shipped


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

how much for some all black 72s 13s just need rims and tires straight lace


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 4 2010, 04:31 PM~18228612
> *Cleared some space out
> *


I'm not fast enough  Will just try to call you later..basically if you haven't taken the 14's in yet I need a brighter shade. this one was too dark :dunno:


----------



## -FROST-

can i get a qute for gold spoke crosslace 72's shipped to hawaii 96782


----------



## JERRYCORTEZ

sorry about that I was asking about the straight lace 72 spoke all gold 13"s shipped to 79605 with acc.s


----------



## -FROST-

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Aug 4 2010, 06:07 PM~18230891
> *can i get a qute for gold spoke crosslace 72's shipped to hawaii 96782
> *


???


----------



## -FROST-

???
ttt


----------



## vicdeisel

hey nikki got the chips, thanks, whats the best stuff to use to put them on? also , how much for zenithstyle knockoffs, 76301, thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 29 2010, 11:54 PM~18182948
> *Top spoke: powder coated color match
> Bottom spoke: plain chrome spoke dipped into the paint sample that you sent
> 
> The only noticable difference is the powder has less metallic than your paint sample... let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets do it get started on my rims sent money pm me back asap


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Aug 4 2010, 05:41 PM~18230168
> *how much for some all black 72s 13s just need rims and tires  straight lace
> *


All Black 13X7 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Tires $1,635


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 4 2010, 06:17 PM~18230447
> *I'm not fast enough    Will just try to call you later..basically if you haven't taken the 14's in yet I need a brighter shade. this one was too dark  :dunno:
> *


No problem... I'll go the next shade lighter


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Aug 4 2010, 07:07 PM~18230891
> *can i get a qute for gold spoke crosslace 72's shipped to hawaii 96782
> *


$900/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by JERRYCORTEZ_@Aug 4 2010, 07:21 PM~18231045
> *sorry about that I was asking about  the straight lace 72 spoke all gold 13"s shipped to 79605  with acc.s
> *


$1,900/set shipped with all accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82+Aug 5 2010, 12:17 AM~18233613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CadillacFleetwood82_@Aug 5 2010, 02:40 PM~18237905
> *???
> ttt
> *


Look up ^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

Price on shipping to the bay 94080 please. Really interested.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 6 2010, 02:14 PM~18246749
> *Price on shipping to the bay 94080 please.  Really interested.
> *


$65/set


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 6 2010, 02:15 PM~18246759
> *$65/set
> *


Nice, now let me window shop on this site for a few. I'm leaning towards the cross lace, those look very nice.   Thank You!!


----------



## bigricks68

how much for all chrome cross lace
14x6


----------



## 8t4mc

Going to call you on monday.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 6 2010, 04:06 PM~18246689
> *No problem... I'll go the next shade lighter
> *


Appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 6 2010, 11:43 AM~18245645
> *lets do it get started on my rims sent money pm me back asap
> *


----------



## excalibur

why in the hell are the straight lace more $$$ than cross lace???? if theyre all hand made, whats the difference with the lace pattern?


----------



## flakes23




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 6 2010, 02:01 PM~18246652
> *All Black 13X7 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Tires $1,635
> *


clear your pm box


----------



## 83kaddy

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 10 2010, 10:48 AM~18274395
> *clear your pm box
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 01:49 PM~17927629
> *Shipping to 94536 is $75 for the complete set... and here's your pic's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn them are nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

any pics of a cross lace done with jus the spokes powder coated??


----------



## 1downkat

Dam, I paid for mine over 3 weeks ago and I go to track them and ups tells me that the sender has not shipped just a quote and that ups is waiting on envious. Thats not cool for someone buying from the first time, what up with that???????
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 6 2010, 03:13 PM~18246736
> *$1,900/set shipped with all accy's
> *


i still have those chips. :cheesy:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bigricks68_@Aug 6 2010, 04:58 PM~18247846
> *how much for all chrome cross lace
> 14x6
> *


$985/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 6 2010, 05:22 PM~18247999
> *Going to call you on monday.
> *


Nice talking with you yesterday... I'll PM you those tracking #'s on your 72-Spoke Straight Lace


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Aug 6 2010, 11:43 AM~18245645-->
> 
> 
> 
> lets do it get started on my rims sent money pm me back asap
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west coast ridaz_@Aug 10 2010, 09:48 AM~18274395
> *clear your pm box
> *


I got your deposit and the powder color is mixed... give me a call at the shop  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 8 2010, 07:00 PM~18259696
> *why in the hell are the straight lace more $$$ than cross lace????  if theyre all hand made, whats the difference with the lace pattern?
> *


100% U.S. Wheel, same offset as Dayton, and same source for outers and hub


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 9 2010, 10:12 PM~18271261
> *Can you take down half on the wheels to get started and i pay the other half when wheels are ready to ship? I made up my mind on what i want and just dont want to miss out on the summer sale. 72 cross laced 13x7 gold nips, gold and engraved hubs, gold strait two bar knockoffs, color matched spokes and color matched dish.
> *


Yea, no problem, all I need is a deposit to get started.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Aug 10 2010, 10:12 AM~18274606
> *x2
> *


I just cleared some space but it gets full quick!! You can always give me a call at the shop.

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554 

:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Aug 10 2010, 10:14 AM~18274626-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn them are nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2010, 10:22 AM~18274672
> *any pics of a cross lace done with jus the spokes powder coated??
> *


Yea, I'll post up a pic for you tonight


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Aug 10 2010, 11:26 AM~18275168
> *Dam, I paid for mine over 3 weeks ago and I go to track them and ups tells me that the sender has not shipped just a quote and that ups is waiting on envious. Thats not cool for someone buying from the first time, what up with that???????
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Give me a call at the shop... I'm not sitting on any stuff for UPS so maybe you got the wrong tracking # or something. Give me a call so I can get this cleared up for you!  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 10 2010, 11:28 AM~18275182
> *i still have those chips. :cheesy:
> *


Whats up Homie, I tried calling you on your cell last week and left a message... give me a call when you get a chance


----------



## QCC

clear your pm box


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Aug 10 2010, 02:04 PM~18276456
> *clear your pm box
> *


I'll give you a call right now


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Don't forget to shoot me the pics of the spoke so we can get them knocked out..I know the plan after the mix up was this friday, what are we looking at now? Got the next show on the 21st.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 10 2010, 02:46 PM~18276329
> *Nice talking with you yesterday... I'll PM you those tracking #'s on your 72-Spoke Straight Lace
> *



Fuckin sweet!!!


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

> Dam, I paid for mine over 3 weeks ago and I go to track them and ups tells me that the sender has not shipped just a quote and that ups is waiting on envious. Thats not cool for someone buying from the first time, what up with that???????
> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:



Nicky's cool, He'll have ur rims. These are the rims i bought from him a few months ago. . . wish i would have waited for the summer deal.



























[/quote]


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

[









how much, 13x 7 rev. this style engraved hub, with the hub and nipples gold. (only the none engraved part of the hub gold)


----------



## YOGI1964

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2010, 10:14 AM~18274626
> *damn them are nice
> *



HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13X7 LIKE THESE SHIPPED TO 79936


----------



## YOGI1964

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jul 1 2010, 01:42 PM~17937103
> *How much for these but not gold knock off but chrome shipped to 95316 and do you have a pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH LIKE THESE 13X7 TRIPLE GOLD AND A PRICE ON CENTER GOLD ONES PLEASE


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2010, 04:45 PM~18287101
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much, 13x 7 rev. this style engraved hub, with the hub and nipples gold. (only the none engraved part of the hub gold)
> *


13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace with Chrome and Gold Engraved Hub $815/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by YOGI1964+Aug 11 2010, 08:21 PM~18288827-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13X7 LIKE THESE SHIPPED TO 79936
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-YOGI1964_@Aug 11 2010, 08:26 PM~18288873
> *HOW MUCH LIKE THESE 13X7 TRIPLE GOLD AND A PRICE ON CENTER GOLD ONES PLEASE
> *


$825/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2010, 04:45 PM~18287101
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much, 13x 7 rev. this style engraved hub, with the hub and nipples gold. (only the none engraved part of the hub gold)
> *



THATS MIGUELS WORK RIGHT?


----------



## YOGI1964

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 12 2010, 12:49 AM~18290715
> *$825/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


IS THAT THE PRICE FOR CENTER GOLDS


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by YOGI1964_@Aug 12 2010, 01:11 AM~18290787
> *IS THAT THE PRICE FOR CENTER GOLDS
> *


No thats for triple gold, exactly like the pic you posted.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 11 2010, 10:31 PM~18290015
> *Im sending deposit for wheels tomarrow bro. Pm me so i can touch base with you on what i want.
> *


PM Sent


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 10 2010, 09:10 PM~18279290
> *Don't forget to shoot me the pics of the spoke so we can get them knocked out..I know the plan after the mix up was this friday, what are we looking at now? Got the next show on the 21st.
> *


ttt


----------



## DJ Englewood

who do you guys use to ship?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 12 2010, 06:54 AM~18291447
> *who do you guys use to ship?
> *


It depends... within California we use California Overnight; for Hawaii we use Aloha Freight; for the continental U.S. we use USPS, UPS, and FedEx; etc. Just depends on what we're sending and where we're sending it to... why?


----------



## 8t4mc

Are you going to shoot me over the tracking ##?


----------



## flakes23




----------



## 1downkat

Presents for me today, sweet


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Aug 12 2010, 09:13 PM~18297464
> *Presents for me today, sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice!! how long after ordering did you receive them?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 12 2010, 06:21 AM~18291326
> *ttt
> *


Did you get my email with the color's? I sent it Wednesday the 11th...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 12 2010, 01:15 PM~18293918
> *Are you going to shoot me over the tracking ##?
> *


I haven't forgot about you :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 12 2010, 05:06 PM~18295902
> *pm sent
> *


Got it, reply sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Aug 12 2010, 08:13 PM~18297464
> *Presents for me today, sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm glad you like them... once again thanks for your purchase! :thumbsup:




P.S. I'll get you a pic of them chips as soon as they're done


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 13 2010, 01:17 AM~18299173
> *Did you get my email with the color's? I sent it Wednesday the 11th...
> *


Hell no cause I don't be checking emails. :biggrin: just replied, lets go with the first attachments. The ones that are different from what was sent the first time. thanks


----------



## flakes23

:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Aug 12 2010, 08:13 PM~18297464
> *Presents for me today, sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 look good. is the hub gold? they look like it , but the other gold ones look darker. just asking. congrats on the wheels. was bout to get on mine, but daughter just found out she needs surgery on her wisdome teeth.. :banghead: all 4, $2435. insurance only gonna cover part :angry:


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 12 2010, 08:12 PM~18297996
> *Nice!! how long after ordering  did you receive them?
> *


About 23 1/2 weeks it took to get them to me


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 13 2010, 04:06 PM~18304215
> *:0  look good. is the hub gold? they look like it , but the other gold ones look darker. just asking. congrats on the wheels. was bout to get on mine, but daughter just found out she needs  surgery on her wisdome teeth..  :banghead:  all 4, $2435. insurance only gonna cover part  :angry:
> *



Yes, there gold it's the way I was holding the rim for the pic, very nice :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 13 2010, 07:28 AM~18300477
> *Hell no cause I don't be checking emails.  :biggrin:  just replied, lets go with the first attachments. The ones that are different from what was sent the first time. thanks
> *


Thats the one I was telling you about on the phone... I figured you'd choose that color so I had my powder coater do them :biggrin: 

The spokes are done, I'll assemble the wheels Monday


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 13 2010, 02:55 PM~18303400
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I can't wait to start working on yours... they gonna be NICE!!! :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Aug 13 2010, 09:10 PM~18305682
> *About 23 1/2 weeks it took to get them to me
> *


 :wow: You said 23-1/2 weeks :0


----------



## Envious Touch

*Stop by for some great deals!!!*[/i] :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2010, 12:57 AM~18306312
> *Thats the one I was telling you about on the phone... I figured you'd choose that color so I had my powder coater do them  :biggrin:
> 
> The spokes are done, I'll assemble the wheels Monday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 13 2010, 09:59 PM~18306327
> *:wow:  You said 23-1/2 weeks  :0
> *




My bad dam I phone


----------



## BBIGBALLING

how long did it reay take to recieve them


----------



## 8t4mc

Hey man the wheels were a no show yesterday and today. :angry: You said they shipped on monday and you were going to give me the tracking numbers .. When you sent me the invoice it was paid immediatly!!!No bs'n I know its only been a month but you did say I would have them in a week to a week 1/2.


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Aug 14 2010, 11:56 AM~18308814
> *how long did it reay take to recieve them
> *


About 2 1/2 weeks just as promissed, would have been sooner but ups did not scan them in there order and missed placed them but I got them in 2 1/2 weeks would have been 2 weeks but dam ups.


----------



## flakes23

Did you get my payment? I never heard back from you???


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2010, 12:57 AM~18306312
> *Thats the one I was telling you about on the phone... I figured you'd choose that color so I had my powder coater do them  :biggrin:
> 
> The spokes are done, I'll assemble the wheels Monday
> *


Pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 14 2010, 05:23 PM~18310021
> *Hey man the wheels were a no show yesterday and today. :angry: You said they shipped on monday and you were going to give me the tracking numbers .. When you sent me the invoice it was paid immediatly!!!No bs'n I know its only been a month but you did say I would have them in a week to a week 1/2.
> *


Tracking #'s PM'd to you... they went out this Monday, not last Monday


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 15 2010, 03:31 PM~18315208
> *Did you get my payment? I never heard back from you???
> *


Yessir... just waithing on that color sample... I posted a comment in one of my other topics


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 16 2010, 07:20 PM~18327116
> *Pics?  :biggrin:
> *


I'll get you some :biggrin:

P.S. I'm gonna email you them ups lables...


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

kool


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

ok I'll look out for them


----------



## patrons4life

How much for 14's all chrome complete set no tires shipped to 95148? And how long would shipping take?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by patrons4life_@Aug 17 2010, 07:11 AM~18331026
> *How much for 14's all chrome complete set no tires shipped to 95148? And how long would shipping take?
> *


$585/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... chrome 72's are good in stock and ship out same day or next day


----------



## CoupeDeville

Can I get a quote on 1- 13x7 72 spoke straight laced with gold spokes and nipples. Another quote for just the barrel for the same wheel mention thanks 

shipped to 85257


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Aug 17 2010, 10:49 AM~18332639
> *Can I get a quote on 1- 13x7 72 spoke straight laced with gold spokes and nipples. Another quote for just the barrel for the same wheel mention thanks
> 
> shipped to 85257
> *


$335 shipped for the 1 wheel with 1-ko and 1-adapter
on the barrel did you want it plated or raw?


----------



## CoupeDeville

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 17 2010, 10:54 AM~18332684
> *$335 shipped for the 1 wheel with 1-ko and 1-adapter
> on the barrel did you want it plated or raw?
> *


plated


----------



## patrons4life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 17 2010, 08:54 AM~18331708
> *$585/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... chrome 72's are good in stock and ship out same day or next day
> *


Sounds good ill place my order Friday thanks bro


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 17 2010, 01:39 AM~18329919
> *Yessir... just waithing on that color sample... I posted a comment in one of my other topics
> *


Cool, Im gonna overnight it to tomarrow.


----------



## BIGV63

How much for 13x7's all chrome shipped to 95126


----------



## Patróns Car Club

How much for a set of 13in straight 72 s with gold spokes shipped to 95120
and a set of 14x7 in all chrome with engraved hubs shipped to the same zip


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 16 2010, 11:48 PM~18329973
> *ok I'll look out for them
> *


Just sent em


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 17 2010, 10:33 AM~18332491
> *Those look good..did you take pics of mine?
> *


Here you go homie :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY

i gotta come check u out homie


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 18 2010, 12:38 AM~18340450
> *i gotta come check u out homie
> *


Come on through :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23

Sent the paint sample today. It shold be there by tomarrow.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 18 2010, 11:45 AM~18343430
> *Sent the paint sample today. It shold be there by tomarrow.
> *


Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 18 2010, 01:37 AM~18340446
> *Here you go homie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Holly shit.


----------



## BIGV63

> _Originally posted by BIGV63_@Aug 17 2010, 09:25 PM~18338764
> *How much for 13x7's all chrome shipped to 95126
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patróns Car Club

How much for a set of 13in straight 72 s with gold spokes shipped to 95120
and a set of 14x7 in all chrome with engraved hubs shipped to the same zip


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIGV63_@Aug 17 2010, 09:25 PM~18338764
> *How much for 13x7's all chrome shipped to 95126
> *


13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace $585/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Aug 17 2010, 09:36 PM~18338865
> *How much for a set of 13in straight 72 s  with gold spokes shipped to 95120
> and a set of 14x7 in all chrome with engraved hubs shipped to the same zip
> *


13X7 72-Spoke Straight Lace with 24K Gold Spokes $1,200.00/set shipped with accys.

14X7 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Engraved Hubs $1,365.00/set shipped with accys.


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 18 2010, 02:37 PM~18344458
> *$415/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


looking for the same deal homie 39350 I been hitting your inbox up it said it was full. How look will shipping take :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Aug 18 2010, 03:56 PM~18345642
> *looking for the same deal homie 39350 I been hitting your inbox up it said it was full. How look will shipping take :biggrin:
> *


Inbox is not full, I cleaned it up yesterday and been getting PM's all day with no problem...

13X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace $435/set shipped with accy's
13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace $605/set shipped with accy's


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

PICS before they shipped?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 18 2010, 05:30 PM~18346430
> *PICS before they shipped?
> *


Yessir... I'll post up tonight for you :biggrin: 

P.S. did you get the shipping labels I sent last night?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Yup, sent ya a pm earlier, forgot labels at my job will try to get out tomorrow night


----------



## BBIGBALLING

I sent you a pm it went thru Homie


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 18 2010, 05:30 PM~18346430
> *PICS before they shipped?
> *


Here you go :biggrin:


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 18 2010, 11:04 PM~18350132
> *Here you go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A bro i didn't know you did hydros how much for 2 Center Press w/Dual Side Ret all chrome shipped to 93701 thanks for 2 pumps not just the blocks


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2010, 02:04 AM~18350132
> *Here you go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Aug 19 2010, 12:47 AM~18350279
> *A bro i didn't know you did hydros how much for 2 Center Press w/Dual Side Ret all chrome shipped to 93701 thanks  for 2 pumps not just the blocks
> *


Yessir... I seen your post up there. I'll get you a quote tomorrow... I'm gonna have a special that might interest you :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=397586&hl=


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 18 2010, 05:38 PM~18346469
> *Yessir... I'll post up tonight for you  :biggrin:
> 
> P.S. did you get the shipping labels I sent last night?
> *


do u have pics for me


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 19 2010, 05:39 PM~18355940
> *do u have pics for me
> *


Not yet for you... I'll post some when they're done and PM you


----------



## jspekdc2

pmed...


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

u got those tracking numbers for me?


----------



## flakes23

Did you get my PM?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 21 2010, 09:57 PM~18372140
> *u got those tracking numbers for me?
> *


So if the wheels I sent back to u on Friday are scheduled for delivery Thursday...does that mean the wheels you shipped me Wednesday will be delivered tomorrow? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+Aug 21 2010, 07:57 PM~18372140-->
> 
> 
> 
> u got those tracking numbers for me?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 23 2010, 04:42 PM~18386494
> *So if the wheels I sent back to u on Friday are scheduled for delivery Thursday...does that mean the wheels you shipped me Wednesday will be delivered tomorrow?  :biggrin:
> *


Off by one day :0 you get yours on Wednesday :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Aug 19 2010, 11:00 PM~18359079
> *pmed...
> *


Replies sent :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 22 2010, 10:06 AM~18375338
> *Did you get my PM?
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 1downkat

What's up with those wheel chips?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Aug 23 2010, 08:47 PM~18389202
> *What's up with those wheel chips?
> *


Which ones? :dunno:


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2010, 10:55 AM~18403094
> *Which ones? :dunno:
> *


Those chrome with gold ones you were working on


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Aug 25 2010, 02:06 PM~18404170
> *Those chrome with gold ones you were working on
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

do you sell any sets of un-drilled chrome hubs. how much to Phx. 85041


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Aug 26 2010, 04:33 PM~18414433
> *do you sell any sets of un-drilled chrome hubs. how much to Phx. 85041
> *


Yessir... $135/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat+Aug 25 2010, 02:06 PM~18404170-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those chrome with gold ones you were working on
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost done
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west coast ridaz_@Aug 26 2010, 02:35 PM~18413509
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


ditto... but I only made 2-sets and one is for Fine59Bel hno:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2010, 04:59 PM~18414641
> *Almost done
> ditto... but I only made 2-sets and one is for Fine59Bel  hno:
> *


hope one set is mine :0


----------



## west coast ridaz

hno:


----------



## CUCO-MC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 29 2010, 04:29 PM~17919185
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!  :0
> Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!    :cheesy:
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace with 1-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $615/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> *1-Item can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace with 2-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $665/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> *2-Items can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and a Hand Assembled Wheel... the Envious Touch Difference :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CUCO-MC

> _Originally posted by CUCO-MC_@Aug 28 2010, 09:07 PM~18430176
> *
> *


Set 14x7 72 spoke crosslace crome shpped dallas 75229 :0


----------



## chato83

how much for a set of 13 straight 72 spoke center gold gold nips, spokes, hub, 2 bar ko shipped 79415


----------



## 84LOLO

> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!**  :0
> Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!*    :cheesy:
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much shipped to 94555 or pick up price....pm me please thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz

ttt


----------



## flakes23

PM'D


----------



## flakes23

????


----------



## west coast ridaz

any pics yet :around: :drama:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CUCO-MC_@Aug 28 2010, 08:11 PM~18430199
> *Set 14x7 72 spoke crosslace crome shpped dallas 75229 :0
> *


$595/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Aug 29 2010, 01:06 AM~18431667
> *how much for a set of 13 straight 72 spoke center gold gold nips, spokes, hub, 2 bar ko shipped 79415
> *


$1550/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Aug 29 2010, 05:19 PM~18435160
> *how much shipped to 94555 or pick up price....pm me please thanks
> *


$515/set picked up or $590/set shipped... both prices include knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23+Aug 30 2010, 05:02 PM~18444134-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM'D
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flakes23_@Aug 31 2010, 12:10 PM~18451430
> *????
> *


Got it reply sent :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat+Aug 23 2010, 08:47 PM~18389202-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with those wheel chips?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 02:06 PM~18404170
> *Those chrome with gold ones you were working on
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by west coast [email protected] 26 2010, 02:35 PM~18413509
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west coast ridaz_@Aug 30 2010, 03:06 PM~18443047
> *ttt
> *


_*Another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!*_ :0 :nicoderm: 

_*From top left (going clock wise)...*_
-Chrome with White or Black Background $65/set
-Gold with White or Black Background $85/set
-Chrome with Black Accent Ring $100/set
-Chrome with Gold Accent Ring $100/set









*_One set FREE with purchase of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace or Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross Wheels._


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 31 2010, 11:42 PM~18457953
> *Another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!  :0  :nicoderm:
> 
> From top left (going clock wise)...
> -Chrome with White or Black Background $65/set
> -Gold with White or Black Background $85/set
> -Chrome with Black Accent Ring $100/set
> -Chrome with Gold Accent Ring $100/set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One set FREE with purchase of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace or Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross Wheels.
> *


nice i want the chrome with gold accent ring with out the black


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 1 2010, 03:25 PM~18462719
> *nice i want the chrome  with gold accent ring with out the black
> *


What for?






































To go on these :0 :wow: :biggrin:









P.S. I can have the background of the chips painted with the paint you sent me if you want... let me know


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 1 2010, 07:41 PM~18464768
> *What for?
> To go on these  :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I can have the background of the chips painted with the paint you sent me if you want... let me know
> *


dam they look badass yes u can do the back round with paint i sent u thanks


----------



## jorgetellez

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Jul 2 2010, 04:26 PM~17947641
> *hey nikki good job on my wheels, still waiting on the chips and tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these exact wheels and zenith style knockoffs shipped to dallas tx 75228


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 1 2010, 01:42 AM~18457953
> *Another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!  :0  :nicoderm:
> 
> From top left (going clock wise)...
> -Chrome with White or Black Background $65/set
> -Gold with White or Black Background $85/set
> -Chrome with Black Accent Ring $100/set
> -Chrome with Gold Accent Ring $100/set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One set FREE with purchase of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace or Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross Wheels.
> *


Top right is all me bro! Looks PIMP!!!!!


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 31 2010, 10:42 PM~18457953
> *Another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!  :0  :nicoderm:
> 
> From top left (going clock wise)...
> -Chrome with White or Black Background $65/set
> -Gold with White or Black Background $85/set
> -Chrome with Black Accent Ring $100/set
> -Chrome with Gold Accent Ring $100/set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One set FREE with purchase of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace or Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross Wheels.
> *


What up nikki, can I get a set of the bottom left ones? wonder how they will look in a rim with a tire with what I got? Can you show a pic? Here's mineI got from you.


----------



## west coast ridaz

how much for a set like this 72 staight lace


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Sep 1 2010, 09:43 PM~18466991
> *What up nikki, can I get a set of the bottom left ones? wonder how they will look in a rim with a tire with what I got? Can you show a pic? Here's mineI got from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jorgetellez_@Sep 1 2010, 09:05 PM~18465761
> *how much for these exact wheels and zenith style knockoffs shipped to dallas tx 75228
> *


$745/set shipped wit knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Sep 1 2010, 09:23 PM~18466018
> *Top right is all me bro! Looks PIMP!!!!!
> *


You got em... you gonna be killin' them when your wheels done :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Sep 1 2010, 10:43 PM~18466991
> *What up nikki, can I get a set of the bottom left ones? wonder how they will look in a rim with a tire with what I got? Can you show a pic? Here's mineI got from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't got a pic but the'll look good... let me know


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 2 2010, 03:26 PM~18472435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set like this 72 staight lace
> *


72-Spoke Straight Lace All Gold with Chrome Spokes $1675/set
Includes: Knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Sep 3 2010, 05:11 PM~18481425
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 3 2010, 04:20 PM~18481509
> *I don't got a pic but the'll look good... let me know
> *


What up nikki? Yeah you know I think they will look good. Do I get a set of those for my rims that I purchased from you? I want the the bottom left ones, the chrome, gold ring, black background. Get back to me buddy thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Sep 1 2010, 09:43 PM~18466991
> *What up nikki, can I get a set of the bottom left ones? wonder how they will look in a rim with a tire with what I got? Can you show a pic? Here's mineI got from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are going to look siiiicccccckkkkkk :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 3 2010, 07:16 PM~18481475
> *You got em... you gonna be killin' them when your wheels done  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AGCutty

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks Alot Nikky for those rims. Just got them on saturday and are looking good. Very happy with everything. Look foward to stopping by your shop soon. :biggrin:


----------



## GUAMDOGG

I am looking for some 13s baby blue dish and short spokes with
chrome spokes with all accs. Shipped to 98058. Or possibly 
something Thats ready to be shipped. Thanks!


----------



## 8t4mc

bUMP!!


----------



## 85 cc

do you rebuild wheels? i have a 100 spoke gold center dayton 14x7 with stamped hub and wheel the wheel was damaged in a blow out just testing waters to see what i should do .Please send me a pm thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Sep 7 2010, 08:12 PM~18511075
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Thanks Alot Nikky for those rims. Just got them on saturday and are looking good. Very happy with everything. Look foward to stopping by your shop soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by GUAMDOGG_@Sep 7 2010, 09:28 PM~18511800
> *I am looking for some 13s baby blue dish and short spokes with
> chrome spokes with all accs. Shipped to 98058. Or possibly
> something Thats ready to be shipped. Thanks!
> *


2 to 3-weeks to build and $890/set shipped with accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 85 cc_@Sep 9 2010, 07:04 PM~18528527
> * do you rebuild wheels? i have a 100 spoke gold center dayton 14x7 with stamped hub and wheel the wheel was damaged in a blow out just testing waters to see what i should do .Please send me a pm thanks
> *


Yea we do... send me some detail pics and I'll get you a quote


----------



## flakes23

Any color yet?


----------



## west coast ridaz

:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

let me no when chips are done the wheels came out bad ass thanks again


----------



## flakes23

What the word?? :happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23+Sep 11 2010, 12:19 PM~18541698-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any color yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flakes23_@Sep 14 2010, 09:09 PM~18570580
> *What the word?? :happysad:
> *


I been having my guy working on the engraving... I PM you some pics before they go to get plated


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 13 2010, 08:41 PM~18560495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad you like them... I can't wait to see em on the 64 :yes:


I'll let you know when your chips are ready


----------



## topd0gg

do u got any pics of 14/7 center gold's I'll be needing some next month and how much shipped to 75010.


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 15 2010, 12:29 AM~18571669
> *I been having my guy working on the engraving... I PM you some pics before they go to get plated
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

how we looking on them chips


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 3 2010, 04:20 PM~18481509
> *I don't got a pic but the'll look good... let me know
> *


Yo nikki what up? pm me your pay pal infor or request it at mine [email protected] thanks again for the rims. cars almost painted, frame being painted this weekend oh yeah


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## flakes23

PM SENT.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Sep 15 2010, 06:46 AM~18573208
> *do u got any pics of 14/7 center gold's I'll be needing some next month and how much shipped to 75010.
> *


Cross Lace right? $965/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23+Sep 15 2010, 12:10 PM~18575504-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flakes23_@Sep 19 2010, 04:14 PM~18605198
> *PM SENT.
> *


Reply Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 17 2010, 02:59 PM~18592874
> *how we looking on them chips
> *


They coming :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Sep 18 2010, 01:01 AM~18596658
> *Yo nikki what up? pm me your pay pal infor or request it at mine [email protected] thanks again for the rims. cars almost painted, frame being painted this weekend oh yeah
> *


PayPal Account: [email protected]

But I'm all sold out of the chips you wanted... should have more in a week or two... they went quick :yes:


----------



## 214loco

Whas shippin cost to 76106


----------



## Envious Touch

*Summer time is coming to an end and so is this sale...

As of today September 19, 2010 No more 2-Item Deal* :nosad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Sep 19 2010, 11:06 PM~18608584
> *Whas shippin cost to 76106
> *


$85/set


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO NICKY


----------



## FOWLPLAY

THANKS NIKKY FOR THE 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE THAT YOU SEND ME DOWN TO FLORIDA. WILL POST PICTURES LATER. :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 19 2010, 11:31 PM~18608703
> *Summer time is coming to an end and so is this sale...
> 
> As of today September 19, 2010 No more 2-Item Deal :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 2 item deal? wuts the final day on the sale?


----------



## jjarez79

How much for 13x7 center golds,; hub nipple and spoke?


----------



## '83 caddy

hey nicky, bernie wanted me to post pics of his wheels on his cadillac, so here they are...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Sep 20 2010, 12:12 PM~18611909
> *Q-VO NICKY
> *


Whats up man :wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FOWLPLAY_@Sep 20 2010, 03:59 PM~18613767
> *THANKS NIKKY FOR THE 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE THAT YOU SEND ME DOWN TO FLORIDA. WILL POST PICTURES LATER. :thumbsup:
> *


No problem thanks again for your order... get them pic's up here


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 20 2010, 04:38 PM~18614070
> *  2 item deal?  wuts the final day on the sale?
> *


Most likely end of the month but we'll see...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Sep 21 2010, 08:52 AM~18620890
> *How much for 13x7 center golds,; hub nipple and spoke?
> *


$955/ center gold 72-cross or $865/set with chrome knock off


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Sep 21 2010, 07:45 PM~18626929
> *hey nicky, bernie wanted me to post pics of his wheels on his cadillac, so here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IMAGINATIONS in the house!!! :biggrin: 
With them thick chicks :0 :wow: 



Keep it up Bernie :thumbsup:


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Sep 21 2010, 07:45 PM~18626929
> *hey nicky, bernie wanted me to post pics of his wheels on his cadillac, so here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Qvo nicky...fellow club member posted up the pics...streetlow show with one 
their fine ass model PAULINA....


----------



## flakes23

:happysad:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

all chrome sets crossed and staight price shipped to 33527


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 19 2010, 10:31 PM~18608703
> *Summer time is coming to an end and so is this sale...
> 
> As of today September 19, 2010 No more 2-Item Deal :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so how much would it be for the all chorme 13x7 but with stright ko's 93701


----------



## noe_from_texas

how much for some straight laced 100's, all chrome with knock offs shipped to 78539?


----------



## island_rider

want a set of those `cross-laced, pm me for local pick up before your sale is over


----------



## cutlass 83'

whats total price for 72 spoke crosslaced shipped to 79072 north texas?? send me a pm thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

ttt


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Sep 24 2010, 07:51 PM~18655669
> *ttt
> *


Dodger Blue anyone? :biggrin: :0


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 25 2010, 06:45 PM~18660823
> *Dodger Blue anyone?  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



kool


----------



## flakes23

Whats the word? Any color for me yet?


----------



## flakes23

:uh: :uh: :uh: ?????????????? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## west coast ridaz

ttt for some chips


----------



## B Town Fernie

Price check on all chrome 72 spoke straight lace... 13s


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Sep 23 2010, 01:06 AM~18640038
> *so how much would it  be for the all chorme 13x7 but with stright ko's 93701
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cpercy77

HOW MUCH 13X7 CROSS LACE GOLD NIPS, GOLD HUB, GOLD TWO WAY STRAIGHT WITH CHIP INDENTION, BUTTERNUT YELLOW SPOKES SHIPPED TO 73036


----------



## FOWLPLAY

HEY NIKKY THANKS FOR THE 6 LUG ADAPTORS. IM SENDING THE OTHER ONES BACK MONDAY THANKS FOR EVERYTHING HOMIE.


----------



## primer665

hey bro u gonna have a booth in vegas?


----------



## flakes23

:happysad:


----------



## BiggJim313

How you doin.I think i might have got a price before but im double checking..

Im looking for 2 14x7's and 2 14x6's reverse with the rim and hub powder coated black and the front spokes gold with the front nipples black and the rear spokes black and the rear nipples gold and with the gold straight 2 bar ko's with caddy chips shipped to 48209..

Thank you..

I know a few people who ordered sets of wheels from you and they looked great.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 25 2010, 04:45 PM~18660823
> *Dodger Blue anyone?  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## CMEDROP

pmed you


----------



## TOXXIC

do you know if your 14/7 72 str8 lace clear the bigbody rear or do you have a 14\6?


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

NICE WORK HOMIE.... :biggrin: How much for: 72-Spoke Cross Lace Chrome with black spokes and gold niples set with chrome KO's .......shipped to 33015?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23+Sep 25 2010, 07:52 PM~18661832-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the word? Any color for me yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 10:22 PM~18688960
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: ?????????????? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flakes23_@Oct 4 2010, 10:35 AM~18731427
> *:happysad:
> *


Can we say color match anyone :biggrin: 





























P.S. I got some more goodies to show you on Thursday... :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 29 2010, 03:01 PM~18694373
> *ttt for some chips
> *


Your custom Envious Touch chips will be ready for you tomorrow :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 30 2010, 07:17 AM~18699973
> *Price check on all chrome 72 spoke straight lace... 13s
> *


$985/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Oct 1 2010, 10:47 PM~18716163
> *:dunno:
> *


$565/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cpercy77_@Oct 2 2010, 09:33 AM~18717826
> *HOW MUCH 13X7 CROSS LACE GOLD NIPS, GOLD HUB, GOLD TWO WAY STRAIGHT WITH CHIP INDENTION, BUTTERNUT YELLOW SPOKES SHIPPED TO 73036
> *


$1,055/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters and tool :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FOWLPLAY_@Oct 3 2010, 04:12 PM~18725487
> *HEY NIKKY THANKS FOR THE 6 LUG ADAPTORS. IM SENDING THE OTHER ONES BACK MONDAY THANKS FOR EVERYTHING HOMIE.
> *


You got it homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Oct 4 2010, 07:21 AM~18730067
> *hey bro u gonna have a booth in vegas?
> *


No booth but I was out there :nicoderm:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88_@Oct 7 2010, 08:26 PM~18763798
> *How you doin.I think i might have got a price before but im double checking..
> 
> Im looking for 2 14x7's and 2 14x6's reverse with the rim and hub powder coated black and the front spokes gold with the front nipples black and the rear spokes black and the rear nipples gold and with the gold straight 2 bar ko's with caddy chips shipped to 48209..
> 
> Thank you..
> 
> I know a few people who ordered sets of wheels from you and they looked great.. :thumbsup:
> *


I think I sent you a quote through pm... let me know if you got it or not


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Oct 10 2010, 11:06 AM~18776944
> *pmed you
> *


I got you homie


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Oct 10 2010, 02:42 PM~18777698
> *do you know if your 14/7 72 str8 lace clear the bigbody rear or do you have a 14\6?
> *


Yea we can build them to clear :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 11 2010, 02:04 PM~18784592
> *NICE WORK HOMIE.... :biggrin:  How much for: 72-Spoke Cross Lace Chrome with black spokes and gold niples set with chrome KO's .......shipped to 33015?
> *


$865/ set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 12 2010, 02:19 PM~18792561
> *I got you homie
> *


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by 85 cc+Sep 9 2010, 07:04 PM~18528527-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you rebuild wheels?[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Sep 10 2010, 11:21 PM~18539009
> *Yea we do... send me some detail pics and I'll get you a quote
> *


PM sent with pics


----------



## Envious Touch

_Get your orders in now before this deal is gone!_[/b] :yessad:


----------



## zoolyfe

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 25 2010, 03:45 PM~18660823
> *Dodger Blue anyone?  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick color combo!


----------



## AGUILAR3

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 85 cc+Sep 9 2010, 07:04 PM~18528527-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you rebuild wheels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Envious [email protected] 10 2010, 11:21 PM~18539009
> *Yea we do... send me some detail pics and I'll get you a quote
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AGUILAR3_@Oct 12 2010, 03:31 PM~18793183
> *PM sent with pics
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

+ left you a voice mail

Please get at me when you get a chance.


----------



## Envious Touch

+ left you a voice mail

Please get at me when you get a chance.
[/quote]
Reply sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe_@Oct 13 2010, 07:58 PM~18804582
> *sick color combo!
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 2 2010, 03:26 PM~18472435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set like this 72 staight lace
> *


pm price on this thanks


----------



## DanielDucati

all your hubs should come standard like this with "Envious Wire Wheel" engraved in the space allowed... would look bad ass....


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 14 2010, 06:10 PM~18813193
> *all your hubs should come standard like this with "Envious Wire Wheel" engraved in the space allowed...  would look bad ass....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Oct 14 2010, 06:00 PM~18813103
> *pm price on this thanks
> *


$1675/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 14 2010, 06:10 PM~18813193
> *all your hubs should come standard like this with "Envious Wire Wheel" engraved in the space allowed...  would look bad ass....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are mint


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Oct 14 2010, 11:38 PM~18816573
> *those are mint
> *


If you like those then you'll love these... :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

PM SENT :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

:biggrin:


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 12:08 AM~18816747
> *If you like those then you'll love these...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your right about that .


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 02:08 AM~18816747
> *If you like those then you'll love these...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope im gonna love mine.. any more goodies for me yet?


----------



## flakes23

:uh:


----------



## scrapin82regal

How much 4 some 72 x laced no assry's shipped to 67218?


----------



## flakes23

:happysad:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 03:08 AM~18816747
> *If you like those then you'll love these...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: niiice


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Oct 15 2010, 02:23 PM~18820974
> *I hope im gonna love mine.. any more goodies for me yet?
> *


I hope you do :x: 


I got some more stuff back to show u... let me get some pics up :0


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 18 2010, 07:09 PM~18844460
> *I hope you do  :x:
> I got some more stuff back to show u... let me get some pics up  :0
> *


Pics?


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23+Oct 19 2010, 06:39 PM~18855024-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pics?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flakes23_@Oct 20 2010, 10:33 AM~18860668
> *
> *


They coming... I'm hustling over here for you!


----------



## FOWLPLAY

HERE IS PIC. OF MY CAR WITH THE 72 CROSS LACE THANKS AGAIN .


----------



## Redeemed1

PM,D you to call me about details waiting for response so i can get this done thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Oct 17 2010, 07:46 AM~18832201
> *How much 4 some 72 x laced no assry's shipped to 67218?
> *


$625/set shippedl


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FOWLPLAY_@Oct 20 2010, 05:23 PM~18863901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS PIC. OF MY CAR WITH THE 72 CROSS LACE THANKS AGAIN .
> *


Looking GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Oct 20 2010, 06:20 PM~18864480
> *PM,D you to call me about details waiting for response so i can get this done thanks
> *


Will do!


----------



## Envious Touch

_*That's the Envious Touch!!!*_


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 12 2010, 10:31 PM~18796651
> *Get your orders in now before this deal is gone!*  :yessad:
> [/b]



SO WHEN IS THE WINTER / HOLIDAY SALE START ??? lol :roflmao: :x:


----------



## inspirationsfoundr

How much for a set of 72 X-lace all chrome, and a all center gold shipped to 93635.. thanks..


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 22 2010, 01:02 AM~18876674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*HOW MUCH......* :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n




----------



## fleetwoodkiller

can i get a price on two set of wheels i need one set to be 13x7 with red dish and hub and double x lace 100 spokes , and another set of 13x7 with yellow one inch yellow and yellow under the nipples on the dish chrome nipples and yellow 72 xl aces i need a extra wheels on each set thank u pm power coated


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 29 2010, 10:13 PM~18944880
> *SO WHEN IS THE WINTER / HOLIDAY SALE START ???  lol :roflmao:  :x:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by inspirationsfoundr_@Oct 30 2010, 12:10 PM~18947462
> *How much for a set of 72 X-lace all chrome, and a all center gold shipped to 93635.. thanks..
> *


All Chrome $600/set shipped
Center Gold $1070/set shipped

Both prices include knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## flakes23

:happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 30 2010, 04:24 PM~18948619
> *HOW MUCH...... :biggrin:
> *


$275/set as pictured


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 1 2010, 07:35 PM~18962440
> *can i get a price on two set of wheels i need one set to be 13x7 with red dish and hub and double x lace 100 spokes , and another set of 13x7  with yellow one inch yellow and yellow  under the nipples on the dish chrome nipples and yellow 72 xl aces i need a extra wheels on each set thank u pm  power coated
> *


1st quote (red dish/hub) $1245/set of 4 or $1550 for set of 5
2nd quote (yellow) $850/set of 4 or $1045 for set of 5

Both prices include knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 1 2010, 10:05 PM~18963325
> *All Chrome $600/set shipped
> Center Gold $1070/set shipped
> 
> Both prices include knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


How much without knockoffs and adapters? 13s with colored spokes?


----------



## Envious Touch

*Pepsi Blue anyone...* :biggrin: :0


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 1 2010, 11:58 PM~18964738
> *Pepsi Blue anyone...  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you make it REAL difficult for a person to make up thier mind which style to get. NICE fuckin combo right there :wow:


----------



## inspirationsfoundr

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 1 2010, 09:05 PM~18963325
> *All Chrome $600/set shipped
> Center Gold $1070/set shipped
> 
> Both prices include knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *



Thanks bro.. do you have them in stock or would I have to order them.? Nice work..


----------



## 510rag64ss

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 12:49 PM~17927629
> *Shipping to 94536 is $75 for the complete set... and here's your pic's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set of 13x7


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 1 2010, 09:08 PM~18963367
> *1st quote (red dish/hub) $1245/set of 4 or $1550 for set of 5
> 2nd quote (yellow) $850/set of 4 or $1045 for set of 5
> 
> Both prices include knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


thanks get with u soon to get them


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by inspirationsfoundr_@Nov 2 2010, 11:30 AM~18967638
> *Thanks bro.. do you have them in stock or would I have to order them.? Nice work..
> *


All chrome in stock and ready to go, gold center 2.5 to 3-weeks to build


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 510rag64ss_@Nov 2 2010, 12:18 PM~18967941
> *How much for a set of 13x7
> *


$835/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 1 2010, 10:43 PM~18963808
> *How much without knockoffs and adapters? 13s with colored spokes?
> *


?


----------



## flakes23

:happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 2 2010, 11:00 PM~18973072
> *?
> *


13X7's with powder coated spokes and no accy's $600/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Nov 3 2010, 07:09 PM~18979291
> *:happysad:
> *


Whats up big dog!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 4 2010, 11:11 PM~18990695
> *13X7's with powder coated spokes and no accy's $600/set
> *


Is that shipped? How much to add a fifth wheel 150?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 4 2010, 11:02 PM~18991194
> *Is that shipped? How much to add a fifth wheel 150?
> *


Yea $150 for 5th... that's picked up, you didn't say shipped or give me a zip for shipping quote :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 5 2010, 12:19 AM~18991313
> *Yea $150 for 5th... that's picked up, you didn't say shipped or give me a zip for shipping quote :dunno:
> *


83815


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 4 2010, 11:22 PM~18991333
> *83815
> *


$92/shipping for all 5


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 5 2010, 12:29 AM~18991388
> *$92/shipping for all 5
> *


Nice price, I'm waiting to check my homie johnathins wheels out when he gets them. How they coming along?


----------



## Maverick




----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 5 2010, 12:52 AM~18991547
> *
> *


How you been homie?


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 5 2010, 12:12 AM~18990704
> *Whats up big dog!
> *


You tell me bro?


----------



## SLICK62

Pm a price on a set of 13x7 72 spoke straight lace, powder coat black everything but the 2 bar KO with chevy bowtie chips, shipped to 43611 with adapters and hammer


----------



## SLICK62

UP


----------



## shawnlowlow432

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 11:49 AM~17927629
> *Shipping to 94536 is $75 for the complete set... and here's your pic's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 13/7 gold an chome shiped to odessa tx 79761 hit me up thanks bro


----------



## lupe

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 06:01 PM~17930029
> *Remember Envious Touch can fulfill all your engraving needs!    :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


13 7's reveresed engraved hub and knock off with chevy emblem sent to 94603


----------



## CMEDROP




----------



## lupe

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SLICK62+Nov 5 2010, 01:48 PM~18995504-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pm a price on a set of 13x7 72 spoke straight lace, powder coat black everything but the 2 bar KO with chevy bowtie chips, shipped to 43611 with adapters and hammer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SLICK62_@Nov 7 2010, 07:49 AM~19006565
> *UP
> *


$1685/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by shawnlowlow432_@Nov 7 2010, 08:10 AM~19006642
> *how much for 13/7 gold an chome shiped to odessa tx 79761 hit me up thanks bro
> *


$905/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lupe+Nov 7 2010, 10:54 AM~19007451-->
> 
> 
> 
> 13 7's reveresed engraved hub and knock off with chevy emblem sent to 94603
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lupe_@Nov 8 2010, 03:59 PM~19018278
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


$1285/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool


----------



## lupe

thanks guys


----------



## fleetwood1

nipples hub gold plated and knock off chrome 72 cross lace or straight lace pic plz and 100 spoke plz thank you how much for them


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

price on set of 13x7 x-laced 72 spoke chrome with purple hub and nipples and an extra one that is standard. so 5 wheels total shipped to 95111. dont need any hardware


----------



## lupe

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 12:30 PM~17927499
> *We've been doing 72-Spoke Straight Lace for a couple years now but they aren't part of this special... sorry  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 13 x 7's rev. straight lace chevy knock off with tires 155 80 13 shipped 94080 thanks


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt


----------



## The_Golden_One

How much for 100 spoke straight laced with ALL gold dish,gold nips, gold hub WITH black spokes shipped to 95838? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Nov 8 2010, 04:22 PM~19018473
> *thanks guys
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by fleetwood1_@Nov 9 2010, 10:27 AM~19024994
> *nipples hub  gold plated  and knock off chrome 72  cross lace or straight lace pic plz and 100 spoke plz thank you  how much for them
> *


72-Spoke Straight Lace with Gold Hub and Nipples $1205/set
72-Spoke Cross Lace with Gold Hub and Nipples $770/set
100-Spoke Straight Lace with Gold Hub and Nipples $565/set

All Prices include knock-offs, adapters, and tool... oh and there are pic's of these on this topic


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Nov 9 2010, 03:26 PM~19027220-->
> 
> 
> 
> price on set of 13x7 x-laced 72 spoke  chrome with purple hub and nipples and an extra one that is standard. so 5 wheels total shipped to 95111. dont need any hardware
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 10 2010, 09:38 AM~19033265
> *ttt
> *


$975/set of 5 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Nov 9 2010, 04:51 PM~19027772
> *how much for  13 x 7's rev. straight lace chevy knock off with tires 155 80 13 shipped 94080 thanks
> *


$1450 total with the tires mounted & balanced on the wheels shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 10 2010, 05:20 PM~19036371
> *How much for 100 spoke straight laced with ALL gold dish,gold nips, gold hub WITH black spokes shipped to 95838?  :biggrin:
> *


$1105/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Maverick




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 10 2010, 10:51 PM~19040280
> *$975/set of 5 shipped
> *


----------



## FOWLPLAY

ENVIOUS TOUCH 72 CROSS LACE


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 11 2010, 02:49 AM~19040268
> *72-Spoke Straight Lace with Gold Hub and Nipples $1205/set
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace with Gold Hub and Nipples $770/set
> 100-Spoke Straight Lace with Gold Hub and Nipples $565/set
> 
> All Prices include knock-offs, adapters, and tool... oh and there are pic's of these on this topic
> *



Just curious as to why is it more expensive for str8 72 spokes than cross lace and 100 :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 11 2010, 08:40 PM~19046469
> *Just curious as to why is it more expensive for str8 72 spokes than cross lace and 100  :biggrin:
> *


I would guess because more people want 72 straights :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 12 2010, 02:03 AM~19049417
> *I would guess because more people want 72 straights :dunno:
> *


I believe he said 72'straights are 100% USA parts 72 cross are not


----------



## ars!n




----------



## Jeyo85

Looking to get some 14x7 plain Chrome 72 spoke cross lace with all accessories, how much????


----------



## Jeyo85

> _Originally posted by Jeyo85_@Nov 13 2010, 08:39 PM~19061061
> *Looking to get some 14x7 plain Chrome 72 spoke cross lace with all accessories, how much????
> *


oh yeah, stainless steal too


----------



## 1phatmexican

im looking for 5 14x7 100 spoke all chrome stainless spokes and nips shipped.. whats the price?


----------



## majikmike0118




----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 5 2010, 12:12 AM~18990704
> *Whats up big dog!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Jeyo85_@Nov 13 2010, 09:39 PM~19061061
> *Looking to get some 14x7 plain Chrome 72 spoke cross lace with all accessories, how much????
> *


X2 BUT 13X7  ss nipples and spokes


----------



## fleetwood1

wats gud how long well it take to get ur wheels shipped wat the waiting period


----------



## fleetwood1

wats gud how long well it take to get ur wheels shipped wat the waiting period


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FOWLPLAY_@Nov 11 2010, 04:54 PM~19044990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENVIOUS TOUCH 72 CROSS LACE
> *


Looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Nov 11 2010, 07:40 PM~19046469-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious as to why is it more expensive for str8 72 spokes than cross lace and 100  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-509Rider_@Nov 12 2010, 02:54 AM~19049595
> *I believe he said 72'straights are 100% USA parts 72 cross are not
> *


That's right :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Jeyo85_@Nov 13 2010, 06:39 PM~19061061
> *Looking to get some 14x7 plain Chrome 72 spoke cross lace with all accessories, how much????
> *


$550/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Jeyo85_@Nov 13 2010, 06:41 PM~19061077
> *oh yeah, stainless steal too
> *


$985/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1phatmexican_@Nov 13 2010, 07:30 PM~19061414
> *im looking for 5 14x7 100 spoke all chrome stainless spokes and nips  shipped.. whats the price?
> *


What's your zip?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 18 2010, 05:21 AM~19099626
> *X2 BUT 13X7   ss nipples and spokes
> *


$1250/set 100% U.S.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by fleetwood1_@Nov 18 2010, 09:31 AM~19100678
> *wats gud  how long well it take to get ur wheels shipped wat the waiting period
> *


All chrome ship same day or next day
Powder Coat or Gold= 3-weeks
Satinless or U.S. Built= 1-month
Engraving, custom paint, laser etch, ect= 1-month plus


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Nov 17 2010, 06:34 PM~19095720
> *:uh:
> *


Got your hubs back from chrome and masked off for the two tone gold... I'll PM you some pic's


----------



## 1phatmexican

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 18 2010, 12:39 PM~19101761
> *What's your zip?
> *


32250


----------



## RF LINCOLN

How much for straight lace w/ purple spokes shipped 92258??


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 18 2010, 02:02 PM~19101996
> *Got your hubs back from chrome and masked off for the two tone gold... I'll PM you some pic's
> *


Please do soon.


----------



## flakes23

??????????


----------



## Jeyo85

Do you make the 72 cross lace in double cross lace, if so any pics?


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 21 2010, 09:02 PM~18876674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Envious Touch!!!
> *


Dam, paid for my wheel chips 9/21/2010 and here it is 11/21/2010 and still no chips?????? What's up bro you told me 3-4 weeks and that they would be done. No email about time and no contact not good customer relations :angry:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Nov 21 2010, 10:57 PM~19129587
> *Dam, paid for my wheel chips 9/21/2010 and here it is 11/21/2010 and still no chips?????? What's up bro you told me 3-4 weeks and that they would be done. No email about time and no contact not good customer relations  :angry:
> *


They went out three days after I last talked to you on the phone. I haven't heard anything from you so I didn't think anything was wrong. :dunno: You should have given me a call or PM if you hadn't received them. I will file a claim with the post office, they were shipped insured. I can send you out a new set next week or refund the money today. Trust me I stand behind my products and service.

Let me know what you want to do.

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562)244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1phatmexican_@Nov 13 2010, 07:30 PM~19061414
> *im looking for 5 14x7 100 spoke all chrome stainless spokes and nips  shipped.. whats the price?
> *


$950/set of 5 shipped to 32250 with 5-knock offs, adapters, and 1-tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Nov 18 2010, 06:14 PM~19104875
> *How much for straight lace w/ purple spokes shipped 92258??
> *


100 Spoke Straight Lace with purple spokes $515/set shipped
72 Spoke Straight Lace with purple spokes $1155/set shipped

Both prices include knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23+Nov 19 2010, 08:35 PM~19114557-->
> 
> 
> 
> Please do soon.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flakes23_@Nov 21 2010, 05:31 PM~19126823
> *??????????
> *


Tonight... I was gonna do it today but I left the camera at home  :twak:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Jeyo85_@Nov 21 2010, 09:08 PM~19128650
> *Do you make the 72 cross lace in double cross lace, if so any pics?
> *


No sorry I don't. I just make them like the ones on this topic and just like the ones that Zenith makes.


----------



## NO-WAY

black hub and black dish chrome everything else 13x7


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Nov 22 2010, 08:10 PM~19137216
> *black hub and black dish chrome everything else 13x7
> *


$800/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 22 2010, 11:51 AM~19133294
> *They went out three days after I last talked to you on the phone. I haven't heard anything from you so I didn't think anything was wrong. :dunno: You should have given me a call or PM if you hadn't received them. I will file a claim with the post office, they were shipped insured. I can send you out a new set next week or refund the money today. Trust me I stand behind my products and service.
> 
> Let me know what you want to do.
> 
> Nicky
> Envious Touch Auto
> (562)244-0554
> *


Send me another set, Dam first my rims get lost and you had to deal with it and now the wheel chips. I would be checking your delivery guy sounds kinda of weird you know.


----------



## NO-WAY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 22 2010, 08:15 PM~19137275
> *$800/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


Could they b bought just rims no acessories no adpt no tool no knock-off


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 21 2010, 09:02 PM~18876674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Would these knock offs and chips come with a wheel package if I ordered gold KOs?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Nov 23 2010, 05:59 PM~19146025
> *Could they b bought just rims no acessories no adpt no tool no knock-off
> *


:yes: $60 less


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 23 2010, 07:56 PM~19147112
> *Would these knock offs and chips come with a wheel package if I ordered gold KOs?
> *


Yes you can order any of our wheels with our chips and I can do them in different colors for you


----------



## 94pimplac

how much for 2bar gold knockoffs??  miami,fl 33177


----------



## MYERS60

Any thanksgiving or x-mas specials! :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Big_SmileS

> _Originally posted by MYERS60_@Nov 26 2010, 11:26 AM~19168760
> *Any thanksgiving or x-mas specials! :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 12:30 PM~17927499
> *We've been doing 72-Spoke Straight Lace for a couple years now but they aren't part of this special... sorry  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


price on 13x7 with knockoff and acc just like these to 66104


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 12:49 PM~17927629
> *Shipping to 94536 is $75 for the complete set... and here's your pic's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


also whats the price on these with acc to 66104


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Nov 23 2010, 07:54 PM~19145990
> *Send me another set, Dam first my rims get lost and you had to deal with it and now the wheel chips. I would be checking your delivery guy sounds kinda of weird you know.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rIdaho

Just received my 72spoke black cross laced spokes from envious. gotta give it up 2 them: awsome service-great product-almost unmlimited options-and enough cash left to put torwards paint or 5.20s! even though ive been lowridin for some time , this is also my 1st day as a layitlow member. perfect timing to give a thanx to nicky, & a shout out to 509rider!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Nov 30 2010, 08:54 PM~19204937
> *Just received my 72spoke black cross laced spokes from envious. gotta give it up 2 them: awsome service-great product-almost unmlimited options-and enough cash left to put torwards paint or 5.20s! even though ive been lowridin for some time , this is also my 1st day as a layitlow member. perfect timing to give a thanx to nicky, & a shout out to 509rider!
> *


Thanks for the call fucker


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 24 2010, 08:41 PM~19157105
> *how much for 2bar gold knockoffs??  miami,fl 33177
> *


$180/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MYERS60+Nov 26 2010, 11:26 AM~19168760-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any thanksgiving or x-mas specials! :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big_SmileS_@Nov 26 2010, 10:05 PM~19172609
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


Sorry no x-mas sale... I can barely keep up with the large amout of orders I've been getting :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 28 2010, 11:20 PM~19187596
> *price on 13x7 with knockoff and acc just like these to 66104
> *


$1060/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 28 2010, 11:23 PM~19187611
> *also whats the price on these with acc to 66104
> *


$945/set with accy's shipped


----------



## 509Rider




----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 30 2010, 10:53 PM~19206791
> *$1060/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


thanks do you have these in the lower end wires with the same knockoff if so how much?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Nov 30 2010, 06:56 PM~19204399
> *:uh:
> *


NO :uh: :nono: 

I pm'd you a surprise :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 30 2010, 10:58 PM~19206848
> *thanks do you have these in the lower end wires with the same knockoff if so how much?
> *


No the 72-Straight Lace are 100% U.S.


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 30 2010, 11:09 PM~19206964
> *No the 72-Straight Lace are 100% U.S.
> *


ok I will figure out what I want and place a order real soon thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!+Nov 30 2010, 07:54 PM~19204937-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my 72spoke black cross laced spokes from envious. gotta give it up 2 them: awsome service-great product-almost unmlimited options-and enough cash left to put torwards paint or 5.20s! even though ive been lowridin for some time , this is also my 1st day as a layitlow member. perfect timing to give a thanx to nicky, & a shout out to 509rider!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'm glad your happy :thumbsup: and dont forget to post a pick when you get them on your ride
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-509Rider_@Nov 30 2010, 08:09 PM~19205108
> *Thanks for the call fucker
> *


Now it's *YOUR* turn to order :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 30 2010, 11:14 PM~19207003
> *ok I will figure out what I want and place a order real soon thanks
> *


No problem homie


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 1 2010, 12:14 AM~19207005
> *Thanks, I'm glad your happy :thumbsup: and dont forget to post a pick when you get them on your ride
> Now it's YOUR turn to order  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 510rag64ss

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 12:30 PM~17927499
> *We've been doing 72-Spoke Straight Lace for a couple years now but they aren't part of this special... sorry  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for set 13x7


----------



## CMEDROP

ttt


----------



## chongo1

price on 20 reverse set of 4 with no accesories with without tires thanx nicky


----------



## customcutlass

how much for all chrome 13 for a 96fleetwood


----------



## customcutlass

how much for all chrome 13 for a 96fleetwood


----------



## squatted94

How much for a set of 14x7 cross lace with gold nipples and hub for a 75 glass house shipped to 78660. Ready to buy.


----------



## 1downkat

Nikki, 
What's up buddy? Still no wheel chips. I emailed you on 11/21/2010 and it's 12/8/2010 and still no word from you except that you were going to file a claim. So what does that mean? I have to wait till you get it settled? Dam I paid in september. Show me a copy of the insurance form that you put on these when you sent me the chips the first time.
Thanks, 
1DownKat


----------



## rIdaho

...how much for set of 20in standard,black spokes, black dish, w/ tires shipped to 83814?????


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 1 2010, 12:15 AM~19207017
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

bump for some nice chips :thumbsup:


----------



## CMEDROP

look what just showed up at my door. 
72 spoke w/ gray spokes

thanks Envious Touch.


----------



## El Gato Negro

A bro my homie need's a price on a set of 13x7 72 cross lace all chrome shipped to 93701 thanks


----------



## customcutlass

so can i get the price for some 13s for a 96 fleetwood or go look somewhere else been trying for about 2 months hut nothing


----------



## ramos7

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 30 2010, 11:50 PM~19206764
> *Sorry no x-mas sale... I can barely keep up with the large amout of orders I've been getting  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


i been hittin you on the pm homie get back wit me :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23

:happysad:


----------



## hstntx713

wats up nikie.. bought some 72 spoke cross lace wheels a while bak with gold spokes.. and i wanna get another set except i want chrome dish, gold nips, chrome spokes, gold hub, with3 prong chrome k.o. with oldsmobile chip with chrome adpaters nd hammer.. basically the whole set.. sent me a p.m. 77041 preciate it bro.. them last wheels was clean but wanna change it up..


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

[/quote]


HOW MUCH 4 ALL CHROME 13" WIRES AND THEM CHEVY CHIPS SHIPPED TO 83350


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

PLEASE PM ME, I AM IN NEED OF 2 13X7 AND 2 13X6 CROSS LACED ALL CHROME WITH ZENITH STYLE KNOCKS.....DONT REALLY NEED ADAPTERS.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 510rag64ss_@Dec 2 2010, 08:27 PM~19223543
> *how much for set 13x7
> *


$985/set with knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool... 100% U.S. Made


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Dec 7 2010, 07:33 PM~19267327
> *how much for all chrome 13 for a 96fleetwood
> *


$365/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## 68niou1

hey how much for 2 13.5s deep 72 spokes all chrome?? thanks


----------



## 68niou1

sorry i ment 13 by 5.5 i think ... straight lace thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by squatted94_@Dec 7 2010, 09:17 PM~19268368
> *How much for a set of 14x7 cross lace with gold nipples and hub for a 75 glass house shipped to 78660. Ready to buy.
> *


$850/set shipped to your door with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Dec 8 2010, 11:18 PM~19280181
> *Nikki,
> What's up buddy? Still no wheel chips. I emailed you on 11/21/2010 and it's 12/8/2010 and still no word from you except that you were going to file a claim. So what does that mean? I have to wait till you get it settled? Dam I paid in september. Show me a copy of the insurance form that you put on these when you sent me the chips the first time.
> Thanks,
> 1DownKat
> *


Na, I'm not waiting to get reimbursed, I started a new set for you.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Dec 10 2010, 06:30 PM~19296368
> *look what just showed up at my door.
> 72 spoke w/ gray spokes
> 
> thanks Envious Touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad you liked them... now get some pics of them on your ride for us :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Dec 10 2010, 08:52 PM~19297564
> *A bro my homie need's a price on a set of 13x7 72 cross lace all chrome shipped to 93701 thanks
> *


$600/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by customcutlass+Dec 11 2010, 05:49 AM~19299869-->
> 
> 
> 
> so can i get the price for some 13s for a 96 fleetwood or go look somewhere else been trying for about 2 months hut nothing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Dec 14 2010, 11:59 PM~19330525
> *$365/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Dec 11 2010, 10:58 PM~19305031
> *:happysad:
> *


I should have the other two hubs back this week for you.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by hstntx713_@Dec 13 2010, 07:25 PM~19318674
> *wats up nikie.. bought some 72 spoke cross lace wheels a while bak with gold spokes.. and i wanna get another set except i want chrome dish, gold nips, chrome spokes, gold hub, with3 prong chrome k.o. with oldsmobile chip with chrome adpaters nd hammer.. basically the whole set.. sent me a p.m. 77041 preciate it bro.. them last wheels was clean but wanna change it up..
> *


$900/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Dec 14 2010, 09:11 AM~19323035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH 4 ALL CHROME 13" WIRES AND THEM CHEVY CHIPS SHIPPED TO 83350
> *


$1058/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool... 100% U.S. :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Dec 14 2010, 11:59 PM~19330526-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey how much for 2    13.5s  deep 72 spokes all chrome?? thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68niou1_@Dec 15 2010, 12:01 AM~19330538
> *sorry i ment 13 by 5.5 i think ... straight lace thanks
> *


$500/pair... 100% U.S.


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 15 2010, 12:14 AM~19330634
> *$500/pair... 100% U.S.
> *


i dont need knock offs and adapters... how much shipped to 94404? thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 15 2010, 12:16 AM~19330647
> *i dont need knock offs and adapters... how much shipped to 94404? thanks
> *


I'll can do $480/pair shipped without accy's... let me know


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 15 2010, 12:22 AM~19330681
> *I'll can do $480/pair shipped without accy's... let me know
> *


ok thanks sounds good


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Dec 14 2010, 09:23 AM~19323098
> *PLEASE PM ME, I AM IN NEED OF 2 13X7 AND 2 13X6 CROSS LACED ALL CHROME WITH ZENITH STYLE KNOCKS.....DONT REALLY NEED ADAPTERS.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## flakes23

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 15 2010, 02:08 AM~19330591
> *I should have the other two hubs back this week for you.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## hstntx713

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 15 2010, 02:11 AM~19330611
> *$900/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool
> *



thats cool bro ill get with you soon so we can get those on the way.. u got those chips in gold?


----------



## rIdaho

hey Nicky, whats up!!! I was just curious how much a set of 20inch spokes w/black dish,black spokes,& 2 prong swept would cost me. shipped to 83814.(mounted & balanced 35s if you can?) :x:


----------



## rIdaho

...those bowtie chips look cleeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaan! might need a set of those later.


----------



## anythingonwhlz

can you do 13x7 triple gold cross 72 lace w/ engraved hub and KO shipped to 94080 and how much total 
thats gold nipples,hubs and KOs
Thanks


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 15 2010, 12:05 AM~19330562
> *Glad you liked them... now get some pics of them on your ride for us  :biggrin:
> *


will do when the 2 feet a snow is gone


----------



## anythingonwhlz

13x7 rev 72 cross lace . Hubs,nipples and KOs gold plated with engraved hubs and KOs
shiiped to 94080 ????
post or PM me asap


----------



## redz61impala

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 15 2010, 12:06 AM~19330575
> *$600/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


----------



## DANNY 805

How much for a set of 72 straight w/ gold nipples? And do you have pic of them?


----------



## LCWARRIOR

HOW MUCH FOR JUST A SET OF 4 CHROME 2 WAY SWEPT SPINNERS SHIPPED TO 88001.


----------



## guero vaquero

How much for a,set of 2 prong chrome knock offs With blue chips? Shipped To 30721


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Dec 18 2010, 06:46 PM~19363331
> *
> *


Just picked up the last two hubs today... gonna finish assembly this week and get them shipped out to you... they look GREAT! :yes:


----------



## flakes23

Cool, Lets get the ball moving, These are getting done every week now since six weeks ago?


----------



## rIdaho

wud up envious!!! how much for (set) of 20" black dish, black spoke, stanard w/ 2 prong sweeps mounted & balanced w/ 35 series(if possible) shipped to 83814??? :x:


----------



## Teo919

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 02:49 PM~17927629
> *Shipping to 94536 is $75 for the complete set... and here's your pic's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shipped to 27704


----------



## Still Hated

13x7 all chrome 72 spoke to FL.....32137.......Thanks Nicky..


----------



## flakes23

Pics?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

TRYIN AGAIN..... PRICE ON 2 13.7S AND 13.6S ALL CHROME CROSS 72S. THANKS


----------



## freddylokz

merry xmas nicki.....the rims are still shinin !!!!


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Dusk til Dawn

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 12:49 PM~17927629
> *Shipping to 94536 is $75 for the complete set... and here's your pic's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEED A SET WITH ENGRAVED HUB 13X7 SHIPPED PM ME THE PRICE 95207 ZIP


----------



## djbizz1

How much for 2 14 x 7 reverse straight laced 72's and 2 14x7 STD all chrome


and also

2 14x7 reverse straight laced 72's and 2 14x7 STD center Golds 

no accessories needed and shipped to 94085


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## 71 somosuno

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 01:49 PM~17927629
> *Shipping to 94536 is $75 for the complete set... and here's your pic's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to 53215 with hex caps....


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 14 2010, 01:42 PM~18044851
> *Actually yes we do... we currently make a U.S. version of the dog-ear style knock-off's (see our knock-off in the picture below) and are in the process of casting two more designs/styles of knock-off's. We also can make you custom adapters with a single bolt pattern, double bolt pattern, or bolt patterns for custom applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for a set of the dog ear knock offs in chrome like these? do you also have them recessed to take a chip?


----------



## 85regalrider

hey nicky just need to know how much for all gold center 13x7 rim and tires mounted no adapter or knock off...us gold..hit me up...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23+Dec 21 2010, 08:54 AM~19383764-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, Lets get the ball moving, These are getting done every week now since six weeks ago?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 11:07 AM~19411200
> *Pics?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flakes23_@Dec 29 2010, 07:57 PM~19452964
> *
> *


Just for you homie :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Teo919_@Dec 22 2010, 08:07 PM~19398267
> *shipped to 27704
> *


$980/set shipped to your door with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 2 2011, 09:55 AM~19480789
> *How much for 2 14 x 7 reverse straight laced 72's and 2 14x7 STD all chrome
> and also
> 
> 2 14x7 reverse straight laced 72's and 2 14x7 STD center Golds
> 
> no accessories needed and shipped to 94085
> *


1st $1060/set shipped
2nd $1530/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 71 somosuno_@Jan 2 2011, 09:27 PM~19486488
> *how much shipped to 53215 with hex caps....
> *


$970/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Jan 3 2011, 01:51 AM~19488562
> *how much for a set of the dog ear knock offs in chrome like these? do you also have them recessed to take a chip?
> *


Dog ears only available with purchase of wheels, and yes available in smooth or recessed :yes:


----------



## texasgold

pm full?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Jan 3 2011, 03:16 PM~19491790
> *hey nicky just need to know how much for all gold center 13x7 rim and tires mounted no adapter or knock off...us gold..hit me up...
> *


$1250/set with tires mounted & balanced


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 23 2010, 06:35 PM~19405793
> *13x7 all chrome 72 spoke to FL.....32137.......Thanks Nicky..
> *


$650/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Dec 24 2010, 11:48 AM~19411525
> *TRYIN AGAIN..... PRICE ON 2 13.7S AND 13.6S ALL CHROME CROSS 72S. THANKS
> *


$985/set with Stainless Spokes (100% U.S.) Same lace pattern as Zenith :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 24 2010, 12:09 PM~19411748
> *merry xmas nicki.....the rims are still shinin !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Hows the 65 coming along?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 1 2011, 09:48 PM~19478295
> *NEED A SET WITH ENGRAVED HUB 13X7 SHIPPED PM ME THE PRICE 95207 ZIP
> *


$925/set shipped in all chrome or $1250/set shipped in triple gold like the picture.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 3 2011, 11:17 PM~19497105
> *pm full?
> *


:yessad: I been away for a couple weeks and my PM box is over stuffed with holiday turkey :biggrin: 


It's gonna be a few days till I get through all the PM's


----------



## BRASIL

how much for a set of 13's x 7 72 spokes x laced?
that all chrome, shipped to 33180...

do you sell tires? quote for me, please, with tires mounted.
thanks


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 4 2011, 02:07 AM~19497005
> *Just for you homie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sikest66NodTx

i was wanting some chrome x lace 72 with black spokes n black hub 13s shipped to odessa tx how much wanting to order this week


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 4 2011, 11:08 PM~19507393
> *I was really looking foward to see pics of my wheels? i already know what the hubs and knock offs look like, Kinda feel like im getting the run around now bro? :angry:  Whats the deal??
> *


No run around here :no: you just got on here before me tonight :biggrin: 

Sorry for the poor camera phone pic, I'll get some better pic's for you in the day light. I just snapped this one so you wouldn't have to wait. I can also send them to your cell like I did last time


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sikest66NodTx_@Jan 4 2011, 09:26 PM~19506022
> *i was wanting some chrome x lace 72  with black spokes n black hub 13s shipped to odessa tx how much wanting to order this week
> *


Whats the zip?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 5 2011, 01:23 AM~19508257
> *No run around here :no: you just got on here before me tonight  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry for the poor camera phone pic, I'll get some better pic's for you in the day light. I just snapped this one so you wouldn't have to wait. I can also send them to your cell like I did last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: these r real nice!!


----------



## flakes23

Do have 155 80 13? If so what brand and how much?


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 5 2011, 02:23 AM~19508257
> *No run around here :no: you just got on here before me tonight  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry for the poor camera phone pic, I'll get some better pic's for you in the day light. I just snapped this one so you wouldn't have to wait. I can also send them to your cell like I did last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn homie these are sick!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 29 2010, 03:29 PM~17919185
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!  :0
> Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!    :cheesy:
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace with 1-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $615/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> *1-Item can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace with 2-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $665/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> *2-Items can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and a Hand Assembled Wheel... the Envious Touch Difference :thumbsup:
> *


is this sale coming back anytime?? :happysad: 
:x: :x:


----------



## sikest66NodTx

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 5 2011, 01:23 AM~19508261
> *Whats the zip?
> *


79763 price on 72 and 100 thax


----------



## tko_818

i never looked at the price :0 500$?!? see u in a couple months brother :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho

How much for a set of 20" black spokes, black dish, 2 prong recessed,w/ 35 series tires mounted balanced, & shipped to 83814. (straight laced) I know your busy, so i wont rush you once the orders placed. i just need to know what kind of cash we need to circulate! :x:


----------



## PinkSock

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Jan 6 2011, 02:55 PM~19522682
> *How much for a set of 20" black spokes, black dish, 2 prong recessed,w/ 35 series tires mounted balanced, & shipped to 83814. (straight laced) I know your busy, so i wont rush you once the orders placed. i just need to know what kind of cash we need to circulate! :x:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 4 2011, 11:08 PM~19507393
> *
> *


Got the Western Union... I'll box up the wheels tomorrow and have them shipped off by Tuesday at the latest. And here's a few more pic's for you :biggrin: 























































*You gonna be killin' them in TX!* :0 :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jan 5 2011, 07:37 AM~19509055-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  these r real nice!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mac2lac_@Jan 5 2011, 09:43 AM~19509640
> *Damn homie these are sick!!!
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2011, 08:59 PM~19516183
> *is this sale coming  back anytime?? :happysad:
> :x:  :x:
> *


:no: but we will be running a sale on 72-Spoke Straight Lace soon... :0 :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sikest66NodTx_@Jan 5 2011, 11:35 PM~19517957
> *79763 price on 72 and 100 thax
> *


72-Spoke Cross with Black Hub and Spokes $800/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool

100-Spoke Straight with Black Hub and Spokes $595/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 5 2011, 11:46 PM~19518051
> *i never looked at the price :0 500$?!? see u in a couple months brother :biggrin:
> *


You know I'll take care of you homie


----------



## kikou-no

nice :biggrin:


----------



## bottomsup

will they rub the big bodys or do they clear like the daytons?


----------



## kingkong1072

need a set of center gold 13x7 shipped to 76164 how much


----------



## weatmaster

Hey Bro,
Since you PM-Box is full I will let you know by this.

My Boy needs a quote for a set of rims for his 1980 Cadillac Coupe DeVille.

He is looking to get 14x7 for the front and for the back if they fit - if not he will need 14x6 at his rear axle.




















Please let me know a price for these and also for these if they would come with golden spokes too.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Jan 10 2011, 02:24 PM~19557245
> *will they rub the big bodys or do they clear like the daytons?
> *


We can do same offset as Dayton on request but remember Daytons don't always clear big body's... I had a 93 Fleetwood myself on 88-Spoke 13X7 D's that required exstensive cutting on one side.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 10 2011, 12:16 AM~19553104
> *Got the Western Union... I'll box up the wheels tomorrow and have them shipped off by Tuesday at the latest. And here's a few more pic's for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna be killin' them in TX!  :0 :yes:
> *


Those are nice!!!!!


----------



## rIdaho

I was curious if you'd be able to put together a set of 20" standards, w/black spokes, black outer, w/ tires mounted & balanced...& how much????


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 10 2011, 01:16 AM~19553104
> *Got the Western Union... I'll box up the wheels tomorrow and have them shipped off by Tuesday at the latest. And here's a few more pic's for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna be killin' them in TX!  :0 :yes:
> *


They turned out really nice bro! You nailed it! :thumbsup: Thanks again.


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 10 2011, 12:16 AM~19553104
> *Got the Western Union... I'll box up the wheels tomorrow and have them shipped off by Tuesday at the latest. And here's a few more pic's for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna be killin' them in TX!  :0 :yes:
> *


damn damn damn!!!! beautiful!!! my homie ain't gonna know how to act when he gets em.....gonna go perfect on him Monte.....

damn good job homie!!


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2011, 10:33 PM~19561065
> *
> 
> damn damn damn!!!! beautiful!!! my homie ain't gonna know how to act when he gets em.....gonna go perfect on him Monte.....
> 
> damn good job homie!!
> *


NICE!


----------



## One and Only 254

NICE!! How much like this 13x7 with black & chrome no engraving shipped to 76522?


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 9 2011, 11:22 PM~19553144
> *You know I'll take care of you homie
> *


i already know ur the man nicky  those wheels u did for flakes are the sick shit :0 :0 :0 i may wanna jump on that straight lace 72s.. all deoends on the price :happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by kingkong1072_@Jan 10 2011, 02:28 PM~19557270
> *need a set of center gold 13x7 shipped to 76164 how much
> *


$1,105/set shipped to your door with knock-offs, adapters, and tool... P.S. that's 24K U.S. Gold


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 10 2011, 03:04 PM~19557598
> *Hey Bro,
> Since you PM-Box is full I will let you know by this.
> 
> My Boy needs a quote for a set of rims for his 1980 Cadillac Coupe DeVille.
> 
> He is looking to get 14x7 for the front and for the back if they fit - if not he will need 14x6 at his rear axle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know a price for these and also for these if they would come with golden spokes too.
> *


$870/set of 4 Triple Gold (Same as pictured)
$1020/set of 4 Center Gold

Is the Caddy Lifted, Lowered, or Stock Height?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Jan 10 2011, 04:45 PM~19558512-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those are nice!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 08:33 PM~19561065
> *
> 
> damn damn damn!!!! beautiful!!! my homie ain't gonna know how to act when he gets em.....gonna go perfect on him Monte.....
> 
> damn good job homie!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Catalyzed_@Jan 10 2011, 08:46 PM~19561241
> *NICE!
> *


and Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Jan 10 2011, 04:53 PM~19558566
> *I was curious  if you'd be able to put together a set of 20" standards, w/black spokes, black outer, w/ tires mounted & balanced...& how much????
> *


$860 plus tires... what size tires you looking for, or what type of vehicle?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 10 2011, 08:25 PM~19560958
> *They turned out really nice bro! You nailed it! :thumbsup: Thanks again.
> *


I wanna see them on the Monte... I was checking out the build and it's gonna be sick! Thanks for giving me the oppertunity to build these for you and thanks for being patient


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 10 2011, 09:17 PM~19561690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!! How much like this 13x7 with black & chrome no engraving shipped to 76522?
> *


Nice!!!!!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 10 2011, 09:17 PM~19561690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!! How much like this 13x7 with black & chrome no engraving shipped to 76522?
> *


$940/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 10 2011, 10:33 PM~19562525
> *i already know ur the man nicky   those wheels u did for flakes are the sick shit  :0  :0  :0 i may wanna jump on that straight lace 72s.. all deoends on the price  :happysad:
> *


Just let me know when you ready and I'll take care of you


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 11 2011, 07:53 AM~19563302
> *$870/set of 4 Triple Gold (Same as pictured)
> $1020/set of 4 Center Gold
> 
> Is the Caddy Lifted, Lowered, or Stock Height?
> *


First of all, 
Thanks for getting back in the fast lane... The Caddy is lifted and has a stock rearend!


----------



## Pope

Can you do a 15x6 crosslace in a well lace? chrome knockoff


----------



## rIdaho

$860 plus tires... what size tires you looking for, or what type of vehicle? 

thinkin a 40series, since its for my 2000 s-10 2wd pick-up, since i haul stuff/travel w/ the truck. thanx for the quote, now ill be throwin' the current set on craigslist, to help fund me a better set of ENVIOUS TOUCH, straight outta Whittier!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: ...this order will be placed within the next month, will you hold me that quote till then??? :x:


----------



## rIdaho

"color red"...was supposed to be a quotation mark...black outers,black spokes.....my bad..... :banghead:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 11 2011, 12:06 AM~19563409
> *First of all,
> Thanks for getting back in the fast lane... The Caddy is lifted and has a stock rearend!
> *


Give me a call at the shop


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Pope_@Jan 11 2011, 07:04 AM~19564529
> *Can you do a 15x6 crosslace in a well lace? chrome knockoff
> *


Well Lace? :dunno: did you mean lip lace?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!+Jan 11 2011, 11:48 AM~19566326-->
> 
> 
> 
> $860 plus tires... what size tires you looking for, or what type of vehicle?
> 
> thinkin a 40series, since its for my 2000 s-10 2wd pick-up, since i haul stuff/travel w/ the truck. thanx for the quote, now ill be throwin' the current set on craigslist, to help fund me a better set of ENVIOUS TOUCH, straight outta Whittier!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: ...this order will be placed within the next month, will you hold me that quote till then??? :x:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rIdaho!_@Jan 11 2011, 11:51 AM~19566346
> *"color red"...was supposed to be a quotation mark...black outers,black spokes.....my bad..... :banghead:
> *



Alright I'll get you that tomorrow when I'm at the shop.


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 9 2011, 11:16 PM~19553104
> *Got the Western Union... I'll box up the wheels tomorrow and have them shipped off by Tuesday at the latest. And here's a few more pic's for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna be killin' them in TX!  :0 :yes:
> *



These wheels are sick !!!


----------



## ChevySSJunky

BRING BACK THAT SALE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky+Jan 11 2011, 11:06 PM~19572213-->
> 
> 
> 
> These wheels are sick !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ChevySSJunky_@Jan 11 2011, 11:07 PM~19572227
> *BRING BACK THAT SALE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Sorry I can barely keep up with all the 72-Spoke Cross Lace order as it is... if I brought back the sale, forget it... besides the current price is only a $35 difference. :biggrin: 


But I will be having a sale on 72-Spoke Straight Lace for Tax Time :yes: :0 
_*STAY TUNED!*_


----------



## Pope

Just going by what Dayton calls theirs. I'll call you tomorrow.about a set.


----------



## "ACE"

HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THESE BUT IN BABY BLUE.... WITH CHROME LIP RIM IN BABY BLUE ALSO..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 11 2011, 12:04 AM~19557598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uh those will look nice on kenans lac


----------



## SJ RIDER

How much 4 13/7 red spoke,red dish with chrome lip 72 cross n straight lace.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

how much for something like this.........no hardware shipped to 95111


----------



## 00chevys10

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 29 2010, 03:29 PM~17919185
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!  :0
> Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!    :cheesy:
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace with 1-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $615/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> *1-Item can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace with 2-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $665/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> *2-Items can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and a Hand Assembled Wheel... the Envious Touch Difference :thumbsup:
> *



How much would it be with the dish power coated


----------



## Stomper714

[/quote]

how much for a set of these 14x7 ???


----------



## Envious Touch

> HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THESE BUT IN BABY BLUE.... WITH CHROME LIP RIM IN BABY BLUE ALSO..... :biggrin:
> [/b]


You're looking at @ $1400 for exactly like the above wheels just baby blue instead of the brandy wine and chrome lip


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 12 2011, 01:56 PM~19576303
> *uh those will look nice on kenans lac
> *


 :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Jan 12 2011, 02:39 PM~19576617
> *How much 4 13/7 red spoke,red dish with chrome lip 72 cross n straight lace.
> *


72-Cross red spoke,red dish with chrome lip $870/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool

72-Straight red spoke,red dish with chrome lip $1300/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 12 2011, 03:23 PM~19577012
> *how much for something like this.........no hardware shipped to 95111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$1025/set :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 00chevys10_@Jan 12 2011, 09:06 PM~19580559
> *How much would it be with the dish power coated
> *


$750/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Jan 12 2011, 10:04 PM~19581465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set of these 14x7 ???
> *


$985/set with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Pope

you are a very hard guy to get ahold of. is there an easier way?
How about a good time for a phone call.


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 12 2011, 02:06 AM~19572640
> *Thanks!
> Sorry I can barely keep up with all the 72-Spoke Cross Lace order as it is... if I brought back the sale, forget it... besides the current price is only a $35 difference. :biggrin:
> But I will be having a sale on 72-Spoke Straight Lace for Tax Time :yes:  :0
> STAY TUNED!
> *


might just have to get me a set of strait laced too!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Pope_@Jan 13 2011, 01:22 PM~19586708
> *you are a very hard guy to get ahold of. is there an easier way?
> How about a good time for a phone call.
> *


Sorry about that.... I been busy working on some things. Within the next few days you guys are going to see the next step for Envious Touch :0 

_*Keep your eyes open!!!*_ hno: :drama:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Pope+Jan 13 2011, 01:22 PM~19586708-->
> 
> 
> 
> you are a very hard guy to get ahold of. is there an easier way?
> How about a good time for a phone call.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Jan 13 2011, 10:57 PM~19592992
> *Sorry about that.... I been busy working on some things. Within the next few days you guys are going to see the next step for Envious Touch  :0
> 
> Keep your eyes open!!!  hno:  :drama:
> *


Sorry, I didn't really answer your question... give me a call tomorrow, I have a light day planned and if I don't answer leave a message and I'll give you a call back.

And for any of you that left messages today or yesterday, I will be returning them tomorrow  











*Oh yea and don't forget BIG THINGS TO COME!!!!* :0 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 13 2011, 10:21 PM~19592532
> *might just have to get me a set of strait laced too!
> *


Not till I see the brandy wine one's on the monte :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho

...make that a 35series. :thumbsup:


----------



## 00chevys10

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 12 2011, 11:24 PM~19582538
> *$750/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


how much for a set of 13/7 72 straight lace all chrome. shipped to 27516


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 00chevys10_@Jan 14 2011, 11:25 AM~19596186
> *how much for a set of 13/7 72 straight lace all chrome. shipped to 27516
> *


$1075/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## kustombuilder

> HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THESE BUT IN BABY BLUE.... WITH CHROME LIP RIM IN BABY BLUE ALSO..... :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :wow:


----------



## Envious Sales Team

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 13 2011, 10:01 PM~19593035
> *Oh yea and don't forget BIG THINGS TO COME!!!!  :0 :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 14 2011, 01:03 AM~19593057
> *Not till I see the brandy wine one's on the monte  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 14 2011, 12:01 AM~19593035
> *Sorry, I didn't really answer your question... give me a call tomorrow, I have a light day planned and if I don't answer leave a message and I'll give you a call back.
> 
> And for any of you that left messages today or yesterday, I will be returning them tomorrow
> Oh yea and don't forget BIG THINGS TO COME!!!!  :0 :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Maverick

TELL ME TELL ME!!! i wont tell...


----------



## Maverick

...


----------



## 87mazdab

do you have adapters to fit 6 lug mazda trucks


----------



## elementr1

>


how much for a set of these 14x7 ???
[/quote]

How much for just the chips/knOck off emblem


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 87mazdab_@Jan 15 2011, 10:36 PM~19609379
> *do you have adapters to fit 6 lug mazda trucks
> *


:yes: $75/set picked up or get me zip for shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by elementr1_@Jan 16 2011, 07:01 PM~19614343
> *how much for a set of these 14x7 ???
> 
> How much for just the chips/knOck off emblem
> *


$985/set with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 17 2011, 09:25 PM~19625456
> *You got tracking numbers for the wheels? Gotta make sure some one is at house when they show up.
> *


I'll text it to you when I'm at the shop tomorrow


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 29 2010, 08:25 PM~17921154
> *Are yall going to have a 72 spoke straight laced ???Please say yes
> *


x2 Tax Season Special??? :happysad:


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 18 2011, 01:03 AM~19626693
> *I'll text it to you when I'm at the shop tomorrow
> *


----------



## flakes23




----------



## THESITUATION

PM PRIZE FOR 72 STRAIGHT LACE SPOKE'S CENTER GOLD WITH ENGRAVE HUB AND KNOCK OFF


----------



## 00chevys10

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 29 2010, 03:29 PM~17919185
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!  :0
> Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!    :cheesy:
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace with 1-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $615/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> *1-Item can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace with 2-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $665/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> *2-Items can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and a Hand Assembled Wheel... the Envious Touch Difference :thumbsup:
> *



How much would it be for the 13 crosslace all chrome shipped to 27516


----------



## flakes23




----------



## hstntx713

Whats up Nickie.. I need a price on 1- chrome 72spoke cross laced with gold spokes adapter & zenith style knockoff shipped to 77041..


----------



## flakes23

Got the wheels in today but there is a problem....


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Jan 17 2011, 11:22 PM~19626876
> *x2 Tax Season Special???  :happysad:
> *


:yes: on 72 spoke straight laced


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by THE_@SITUATION,Jan 19 2011, 04:41 PM~19641568
> *PM PRIZE FOR 72 STRAIGHT LACE SPOKE'S CENTER GOLD WITH ENGRAVE HUB AND KNOCK OFF
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 00chevys10_@Jan 19 2011, 08:31 PM~19643803
> *How much would it be for the 13 crosslace all chrome shipped to 27516
> *


$660/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool... good in stock and ready to go


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by hstntx713_@Jan 20 2011, 02:32 PM~19650853
> *Whats up Nickie.. I need a price on 1- chrome 72spoke cross laced with gold spokes adapter & zenith style knockoff shipped to 77041..
> *


$198 shipped with knock-off and adapter :0


----------



## Guest

PRICE ON 14X7 GOLD NIPS ,GOLD HUB, GOLD 2WAY, AND BLACK SPOKES, CHROME RIM


----------



## Guest

OH YEAH SHIPPED TO 73036


----------



## flakes23




----------



## primer665

*72-Spoke Cross Lace with 2-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $665/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
_*2-Items can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice)._










this sale still going on i need a set just like this


----------



## drunken86

how much for 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 72 straight laced black nipples black hub to 20602 ?


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jan 25 2011, 07:56 AM~19691557
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace with 2-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $665/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> *2-Items can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this sale still going on i need a set just like this
> *


What's the price on some 72 str8 spokes with two item powder coated black


----------



## 1hard62

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 21 2011, 12:42 AM~19657158
> *:yes: on 72 spoke straight laced
> *


p.m. me the "special price" for the 72 spoke straight laced all chrome? do you offer any other style chips? also, what size chips fit in your knockoffs. i have some 2 1/2" zenith chips. will they fit? thanks for your time.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LUVMYDROPS+Jan 21 2011, 12:25 PM~19659902-->
> 
> 
> 
> PRICE ON 14X7 GOLD NIPS ,GOLD HUB, GOLD 2WAY, AND BLACK SPOKES, CHROME RIM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUVMYDROPS_@Jan 21 2011, 12:25 PM~19659909
> *OH YEAH SHIPPED TO 73036
> *


$1055/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jan 25 2011, 07:56 AM~19691557
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace with 2-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $665/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
> *2-Items can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this sale still going on i need a set just like this
> *


$700/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jan 25 2011, 05:52 PM~19696408
> *how much for 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 72 straight laced black nipples black hub to 20602 ?
> *


$1275/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 25 2011, 06:47 PM~19696978
> *What's the price on some 72 str8 spokes with two item powder coated black
> *


@ $1100 depending what two items...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1hard62_@Jan 25 2011, 09:17 PM~19698695
> *p.m. me the "special price" for the 72 spoke straight laced all chrome? do you offer any other style chips? also, what size chips fit in your knockoffs. i have some 2 1/2" zenith chips. will they fit? thanks for your time.
> *


PM Sent


----------



## tko_818

whats that straight laced sale price nicky?! hit me up


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2011, 11:00 PM~19699639
> *$700/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


what is the wait time on them?.......... im only in AZ need a vacation weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady

Whats the sale price engaved hub no adapters and no k/o let me now


----------



## Blue94cady

Sorry 13x7 str8 lace thanks 72


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jan 26 2011, 07:02 AM~19701180
> *what is the wait time on them?.......... im only in AZ need a vacation weekend :biggrin:
> *


@ 2.5 to 3-weeks to build... just need 1/2 down and the balance when you pick them up 

PayPal Account: [email protected]


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady+Jan 26 2011, 07:46 AM~19701448-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the sale price engaved hub no adapters and no k/o let me now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Blue94cady_@Jan 26 2011, 07:52 AM~19701482
> *Sorry 13x7 str8 lace thanks 72
> *


$1150/set all chrome with stainless spokes and engraved hubs... @ 1-month to build


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 26 2011, 01:23 AM~19700590
> *whats that straight laced sale price nicky?! hit me up
> *


Right now $985/set in all chrome with stainless spokes... tax time sale will be in a couple weeks


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 26 2011, 10:12 AM~19702416
> *@ 2.5 to 3-weeks to build... just need 1/2 down and the balance when you pick them up
> 
> PayPal Account: [email protected]
> *


cool u carry tires too?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jan 26 2011, 11:35 AM~19703084
> *cool u carry tires too?
> *


Yessir... $260/set with skinny whitewall


----------



## 1sikMC

> *72-Spoke Cross Lace with 2-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $665/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
> _*2-Items can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set like this but with green and add green lip? or the 100 spoke cross lace same way. :biggrin:


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 26 2011, 10:58 PM~19709584
> *Yessir... $260/set with skinny whitewall
> *


what brand?


----------



## Justin-Az

got these in 14x5?


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

pm sent.


----------



## 1hard62

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 12:30 PM~17927499
> *We've been doing 72-Spoke Straight Lace for a couple years now but they aren't part of this special... sorry  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of these? 13x7 picked up?same knockoff and chip. thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jan 27 2011, 08:00 AM~19711475
> *what brand?
> *


14's=Hankook 13's=Milestar


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 08:02 AM~19711488
> *got these in 14x5?
> *


Available in 14X7's and 14X6's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jan 27 2011, 01:56 PM~19714218
> *pm sent.
> *


Gotcha


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1hard62_@Jan 27 2011, 10:50 PM~19719292
> *how much for a set of these? 13x7 picked up?same knockoff and chip. thanks
> *


$985/set all chrome with stainless spokes... includes knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 26 2011, 11:04 AM~19702848
> *Right now $985/set in all chrome with stainless spokes... tax time sale will be in a couple weeks
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 26 2011, 12:04 PM~19702848
> *Right now $985/set in all chrome with stainless spokes...tax time sale will be in a couple weeks
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Can u post pics of chips u got for sale


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

Price on all chrome 72 straight laced...two 13x7's and two13x6's


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Feb 4 2011, 11:41 PM~19792892
> *Price on all chrome 72 straight laced...two 13x7's and two13x6's
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Feb 4 2011, 11:24 PM~19792810
> *Can u post pics of chips u got for sale
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Feb 4 2011, 11:41 PM~19792892
> *Price on all chrome 72 straight laced...two 13x7's and two13x6's
> *


100% U.S. All Chrome with Stainless Spokes $985/set with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Stomper714




----------



## mr84caprice

How much for all chrome 13x7 72 crosslaced shipped to 98118


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

hey bro . can you get me a set of 6 lug adapters ( 6x5) for my envoy?


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 5 2011, 02:13 AM~19793426
> *100% U.S. All Chrome with Stainless Spokes $985/set with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool
> *


Yeah that's whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Cadillac Clownin~

Need price on 2 sets of wheel both 13x7 72 spoke cross lace one with black dish and hub the other green dish and hub to 70058 new orleans are


----------



## SPOOK82

How much for (5) 72 cross laced rims with black nipples and black hubs also with 2wing knock offs and chips 
Fifth rim cut for booty kit
shipped to 60625


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 26 2011, 12:04 PM~19702848
> *Right now $985/set in all chrome with stainless spokes... tax time sale will be in a couple weeks *


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 02:30 PM~17927499
> *We've been doing 72-Spoke Straight Lace for a couple years now but they aren't part of this special... sorry  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRICE FOR THESE SENT TO 22033??????????


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice+Feb 10 2011, 10:16 AM~19835845-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much for all chrome 13x7 72 crosslaced shipped to 98118
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Second Floor Please... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ~Cadillac [email protected] 11 2011, 10:50 AM~19844535
> *Need price on 2 sets of wheel both 13x7 72 spoke cross lace one with black dish and hub the other green dish and hub to 70058 new orleans are
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Second Floor Please... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 02:13 AM~19856646
> *How much for (5)  72 cross laced rims with black nipples and black hubs also with 2wing knock offs and chips
> Fifth rim cut for booty kit
> shipped to 60625
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Second Floor Please... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579968
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Chevillacs_@Feb 13 2011, 05:52 PM~19860224
> *PRICE FOR THESE SENT TO 22033??????????
> *


Second Floor Please... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579968


:biggrin:


----------



## NvSmonte

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 01:49 PM~17927629
> *Shipping to 94536 is $75 for the complete set... and here's your pic's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what does this run but with white spokes in a 13x7 shipped to 65616


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## ROCK OUT

PRICE?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte+Feb 16 2011, 02:01 PM~19885231-->
> 
> 
> 
> what does this run but with white spokes in a 13x7 shipped to 65616
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Second Floor Please... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579968
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOCO 78_@Feb 16 2011, 03:58 PM~19886062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICE?
> *


Second Floor Please... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579968


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder

how much for some 72 cross lased with the lip, nipples and hud powder coated with 2 wing zenith style knock with chips shipped to 88061


----------



## ramo68

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 16 2011, 04:58 PM~19886062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICE?
> *


how much for these with a black inner


----------



## 73monte

do you have hex head ko's and are the adapters chrome or red /white???


----------



## Lots_a_lows

How much for 13X7 str8 lace reversed with gold nipples, hub and ko with white spokes and all accessories shipped to Denver, CO 80219?


----------



## Pope

can you do 15x6 cross lace in chrome? What is the backspacing on that rim? Thanks


----------



## Redeemed1

THESE ARE STATED TO BE BRANDY WINE, WHAT COLOR OF BASE DID YOU USE BECAUSE THEY ARE VERY DARK? I'M ASKING BECAUSE I LIKE THEM AND WOULD LIKE TO PICK UP A SET BUT THE CANDY BRANDY WINE THAT IS ON MY CAR IS NOT THAT DARK! MY CAR IS PAINTED A CANDY BRANDY WINE WITH A GOLD BASE, CAN YOU DO THAT? AND HOW MUCH?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Apr 3 2011, 12:56 AM~20246601
> *THESE ARE STATED TO BE BRANDY WINE, WHAT COLOR OF BASE DID YOU USE BECAUSE THEY ARE VERY DARK? I'M ASKING BECAUSE I LIKE THEM AND WOULD LIKE TO PICK UP A SET BUT THE CANDY BRANDY WINE THAT IS ON MY CAR IS NOT THAT DARK! MY CAR IS PAINTED A CANDY BRANDY WINE WITH A GOLD BASE, CAN YOU DO THAT? AND HOW MUCH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for some like this 5 of them please pm a price they would match my town car


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Feb 16 2011, 03:58 PM~19886062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICE?
> *


hey homie how much for something like this, with matching dish and hub????? pm me ship to 94536


----------



## red chev

how much for 13x7's 72 spoke sent too 99156...do these have the same offset as dayton and zenith..i want too run em on a skirted 64??


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> THESE CAME OUT REAL CLEAN


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

price on


Price for rims w/tires and shipping to 30813

(3) 13" x 5.5" All Chrome 72 spoke cross lace - w/ gold and chrome Engraved Hub, Gold 2 prong straight spinner w/chrome cadillac chips and the words CHINO (left prong) LOCO (right prong) engraved on the spinner prongs.

(2) 13" x 7 All Chrome 72 spoke cross lace - w/ gold and chrome Engraved Hub, Gold 2 prong straight spinner w/chrome cadillac chips and the words CHINO (left prong) LOCO (right prong) engraved on the spinner prongs.​


----------



## ALABAMA SLAMMIN

HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 REVERSED 100 SPOKE CENTER GOLD SHIPPED TO 36535? PRICE WITH TIRES? IV BEEN CALLING UR PHONE NUMBER FOR OVER A MONTH AND NEVER GET AN ANSWER


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ALABAMA SLAMMIN said:


> HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 REVERSED 100 SPOKE CENTER GOLD SHIPPED TO 36535? PRICE WITH TIRES? IV BEEN CALLING UR PHONE NUMBER FOR OVER A MONTH AND NEVER GET AN ANSWER


 :nosad:


----------



## 87'luxury

How much for set of reversed all chrome cross lace 72 spoke 13x7s sent to 76114 with and without tires??


----------



## jrzstyle93

Envious Touch said:


> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace Super Summer Sale is here!!!** :0
> Limited time offer for Super Summer Savings from the ones that brought these to the market First!*  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome $515/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace with 1-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $615/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
> _*1-Item can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace with 2-Item Powder Coated or Gold Plated $665/set with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.*
> _*2-Items can be either Spokes, Nipples, Hub, or Knock-off (your choice)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and a Hand Assembled Wheel... the Envious Touch Difference :thumbsup:*_


do u still have the first ones for that price?


----------



## lilzuess

Envious Touch said:


> *We've been doing 72-Spoke Straight Lace for a couple years now but they aren't part of this special... sorry * :happysad: :biggrin:


 Ok do u still the cross lace 72 and if so where u at


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

How much for engraved hub chrome, pewter light gold metallic spokes, gold nipples and chrome outer , 72 cross laced shipped to Dallas Texas ?zenith style knockoffs


----------



## Guest

HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 AND 14X7 SHIPPED TO 73036


----------



## lealbros

do u have any dogears


----------



## DanielDucati

nicky these bitches are badass!!


----------



## 96Linc

how much for a set of all gold 72 crossed shipped to 32750 in 13s and 14s


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

I need a set of 14s, crosslaced with black hub and black nips. Shipped to 28405. They are going on 1975 caprice vert. with skirts.....will they fit?


----------



## rIdaho

THanx Envious






!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

I need a price on 5 13x7 72 spoke cross laced chrome with a engraved hub and candy brandy wine spokes shipped to 85037.


----------



## 925rider

beware of this guy, lies and never ships. link below

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/309392-beware-envious-touch.html


----------



## 925rider

You were paid in FULL shortly after making sure they were still available from you, but what you didn tell me was you had NOTHING and you were going to try to round some up.You would never get burned by pay pal, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number and your good. Thats why pay pal exists to protect both partys and they gave you two more weeks to provid a valid tracking number. now your just mad cause i put it out here. I dont think your intention was to rip me off i just think you droped the ball. what about the pms you sent about how bad you are about shipping on time, its not about shipping it about not having anything to ship. 


bottom line- you were paid in FULL for a INSTOCK item that you didnt have. you put me on ice for three weeks why you tried to find them. now your just mad. you lied about shipping them to me several times. 45 days later i got a full refund because you shipped nothing. 


******USE PAY PAL WHEN ORDERING< YOU JUST MIGHT GET THE RUN AROUND********


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:inout:


----------



## Envious Touch

925rider said:


> You were paid in FULL shortly after making sure they were still available from you, but what you didn tell me was you had NOTHING and you were going to try to round some up.You would never get burned by pay pal, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number and your good. Thats why pay pal exists to protect both partys and they gave you two more weeks to provid a valid tracking number. now your just mad cause i put it out here. I dont think your intention was to rip me off i just think you droped the ball. what about the pms you sent about how bad you are about shipping on time, its not about shipping it about not having anything to ship.
> 
> 
> bottom line- you were paid in FULL for a INSTOCK item that you didnt have. you put me on ice for three weeks why you tried to find them. now your just mad. you lied about shipping them to me several times. 45 days later i got a full refund because you shipped nothing.
> 
> 
> ******USE PAY PAL WHEN ORDERING< YOU JUST MIGHT GET THE RUN AROUND********


#1-You tried to scam me by taking back the money once I shipped the KO's
#2-I'm not mad because I escaped a scam and stopped shippment of the KO's
#3-I stopped shippment the second I felt like you were trying to scam me and there is no reason I would continue shipping if I felt you were trying to not pay for something.
#4-No one is paying attention to you up here :roflmao:
#5-If I have people placing orders for wheels costing thousands of dollars why am I going to scam someone for a set of knock-offs :dunno:
#6-Thank you for keeping my topics on top



and #7-No one is paying attention to you up here

:wave:


----------



## 925rider

YA real big scam, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number to KEEP the money you already had.

even if you shipped out on the 20th you LIED to me the week before and said you already shipped

Lets SEE the tracking number from the 20th thats shows in transit to my house. thats right there isnt one. You had 45 days to give it to pay pal and you never did so im sure its not going to show up here.


big scam right here


*******i was so upset about my scam not working i bought another set FROM ONE OF YOUR BOYS and lil member and everything went smoth and i have my knock offs******

this is you desperate attempt to save face on one bad transaction


lets see the valid tracking number that you ever shipped anything


----------



## MR.59

I PLACED AN ORDER WITH ENVIOUS TOUCH, IT TOOK A LITTLE LONGER, BUT HE CALLED TO LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE DELAYS,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
HE WAS BUSY GETTING MY ORDER TOGETHER,
JUST WHEN THOUGHT I SHOULD CALL TO SEE HOW THINGS WERE COMING ALONG, ,,,,HE CALLED ME UP, "YOUR ORDERS READY", 
WHEN I GAVE UP WAITING , HE WAS STILL WORKING ON IT.
NOT TOO MANY GUYS WILL CALL TO FOLLOW UP, IT WAS A PLEASNT SURPRISE WHEN MY ORDER WAS FILLED, AND HE MET ME 1/2 WAY TO DROP THEM OFF TOO.
I`M VERY HAPPY CUSTOMER, AND YES I`LL BUY FROM HIM AGAIN


----------



## 925rider

I dont think he is a crook at all. I think he droped the ball on my order and gave me the run around a few times.
Insted of owning up to and just saying he f'd up he's making excuse afer lie afer lie to cover it up and now trying to
make me the bad guy. 

theres nothing wrong with making mistakes its how you deal with them. Calling me a scam artist around here is not going to work. I have spent thousands of dollars on here in the last 6 years and never had a problem. I have even replaced the k/os with ones from a seller here and had no problems, and i got them in a week.

by all means everyone place your orders with him, just use pay pal incase you have to fight for your money back, and there is a time limit to file.


----------



## Envious Touch

rIdaho said:


> View attachment 337010
> THanx Envious
> View attachment 337011
> !!!


You got it Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

MR.59 said:


> I PLACED AN ORDER WITH ENVIOUS TOUCH, IT TOOK A LITTLE LONGER, BUT HE CALLED TO LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE DELAYS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> HE WAS BUSY GETTING MY ORDER TOGETHER,
> JUST WHEN THOUGHT I SHOULD CALL TO SEE HOW THINGS WERE COMING ALONG, ,,,,HE CALLED ME UP, "YOUR ORDERS READY",
> WHEN I GAVE UP WAITING , HE WAS STILL WORKING ON IT.
> NOT TOO MANY GUYS WILL CALL TO FOLLOW UP, IT WAS A PLEASNT SURPRISE WHEN MY ORDER WAS FILLED, AND HE MET ME 1/2 WAY TO DROP THEM OFF TOO.
> I`M VERY HAPPY CUSTOMER, AND YES I`LL BUY FROM HIM AGAIN


Thanks man!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss

Envious Touch said:


> #1-You tried to scam me by taking back the money once I shipped the KO's
> #2-I'm not mad because I escaped a scam and stopped shippment of the KO's
> #3-I stopped shippment the second I felt like you were trying to scam me and there is no reason I would continue shipping if I felt you were trying to not pay for something.
> #4-No one is paying attention to you up here :roflmao:
> #5-If I have people placing orders for wheels costing thousands of dollars why am I going to scam someone for a set of knock-offs :dunno:
> #6-Thank you for keeping my topics on top
> 
> 
> 
> and #7-No one is paying attention to you up here
> 
> :wave:


:scrutinize: Just because people aren't posting, doesn't mean they aren't paying attention.


----------



## 70 on 72s

how for a 72 spoke gold nipple 13 inch


----------



## 818 caprice

I need a price on some 13x7 72 spoke straight lace powder coated red spokes and rim


----------



## Skim

price on these no engraving but instead of gold i want chrome 13x7 please LMK PLEASE


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^^ how much for some straight lace like the above wheels but with gold spokes and a gold lip ???


----------



## BigPit903

Ey wussup nikki? How are my wheels coming along? Getting anxious lol... Showtimes getting close..


----------



## spook

how much for 4- 13x7 cross, with 3 bar recessed k-offs shipped to 78626 tx


----------



## Robert =woody65=

you got that right homie:yes:


Ant63ss said:


> :scrutinize: Just because people aren't posting, doesn't mean they aren't paying attention.


----------



## 64 Manny

How much for 13s all gold centers. I'll pick them up.


----------

